# Coptic MarMar  شوية هنا



## asmicheal (19 مايو 2010)

بقلمى مش منقول 


من الطف الشخصيات هنا 

*Coptic MarMar* 

لها تعليقات مميزة تاسرنى 
شقاوتها 
تفردها 
عفويتها 

وفكرت 

ان اجمع اشقى عباراتها هنا 
ومين عارف يمكن نقدر نسالها وتتشاقى علينا شوية 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


باعتبار انها شخصية شقية 
وبنفس الوقت 

لها قيم جميلة 

تدفعنى بجد للتامل فيها 



:download:


----------



## asmicheal (19 مايو 2010)

*




*​ 


*



*​ 



*انت بتدخل المنتدى لية؟؟*​ 



​ 
نفس الأسباب اللى أنت بتدخل عشانها:t30:
هههههه
عشان أفيد وأستفاد وأتكلم مع أحلى أخوات 
وأخيرا بضيع وقتى فى حاجة مفيدة 
لان بجد بقضى أحلى أوقاتى وانا عالمنتدى وبينكم كده دى فعلا حقيقة 30:​ 
بس  ​ 





​ 





يا ترى اكتر موقف ( قصة واقعية حدثت معك بالفعل ) استفزك اية ​ 

​ 

مممممم..​ 
أكتر حاجة بتستفزنى بجد وتخلى شعرى يقف :smil8:​

لما أكون بتكلم فى موضوع جد واللى معاكى واخده بهزار

بتجــــــــــن من الحركة دى 
واللى بيجننى أكتر لما حد يحكيلك موقف او موضوع كده وييجى فالنص يقطع ونظام بيريح 
عارفة لما تبقى متحمسة تسمعى وده بيتعمد يغيظك :smil8:​
















​

*+++سجل احساسك بكلمة+++* ​ 
​ 

فرحــــانة ومبسوطة ​ 
ونفسى أخلى اللى حواليا مباسيط زى ​

بفكر أصرف لكم تلات ايام فصل 

ههههههههه​
















​

*تخيلواا !!! الحب الافلاطوني موجود ...* ​ 
​ 

حلوة القصة أوى بس حزينة ​ 
بس ليه نقول ان الحب الأفلاطونى أنتهى من عالمنا ؟​

الحب الأفلاطونى موجود بس نادر جدااااا 

مش بيبان فى وسط الزحمة اللى أحنا عايشين فيها دى 
بس سيييبك يابنتى موضوعك أثبتلى أن الدنيا مش بتفرح البنى أدم دايما 
ومش دايما بتديله كل حاجة 
أنا جالى أكتئاب بقى هههههههه
ميرسى ياحبيبتى على القصة ثم الأكتئاب اللى جالى ده ld:​








:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (19 مايو 2010)

اقتباس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Kerlos-love-Jesus 

 







*انتي جوعتيني وفكرتيني بالبحر :smil8:

هقوم اجيب طبق بلاستيك املاه مايه وادلدل رجلي فية واعمل سندوتشين حلاوة بالقشطة :99:​*







ههههههههههه
يسلام على الافكار ياكيرو 
وايه مينى بحر اللى هتعمله ده 
مش كنت تجيب تشط أحسن :t30: 
ومتنساش ياريس تحط ملح فى الميه عشان تعرف تعيش اللحظة 
ويارب والدتك تشوفك وأنت مبهدل الدنيا كده وأنت أدرى بقى .. :t17:
ههههههه
​









*ماذا تفعل عندما يتغير عليك اعز انسان .* 


أنا ...
وأعوذوا بالله من قوله أنا يعنى 
أنا زى موج البحر واللى يبعنى يغرق
هههههههههه

أحساس ان الشخص اللى بتتعاملى معاه بطريقة معينة يتغير ده بيبقى صعب بجد 
سواء من صديق أو حبيب أو صديق 
التغييييير عموما أحساسه صعب 
ميرسى يا بنبن وعقبال ماتكبرى كده وأشوفك طوفاية قد الدنيا :new6:​














*احلام البنات* 


:new6::new6:

الحمدلله انااااااا هتأهل وسنى فوق الاربعين 

عشان أنت مش كاتب اللى بعد الاربعين هيعملوا ااااايه 

ههههههههههه

أبقى أستنى ردى بعد الاربعين بقى :t33:












:download:​​
​​


----------



## just member (19 مايو 2010)

*÷هههههههههههههههههههههه
مرمر جميلة عن جد بوجودها وكل لمساتها
ربنا يديم علينا نعمة تواصلها يارب
هى وهابى امنا الجميلة العظيمة

*​


----------



## asmicheal (19 مايو 2010)

*ايه اكتر حاجة مضيقاك فى الشارع المصرى و نفسك تغيرها ؟* ​ 









اقتباس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة + Cupid + 









*قديمه اؤى انتى على فكره :t30:*

*لا بجد مش بحب انزل الصبح فى الصيف بتخنق من الشمس :hlp:*











لااااااا مانا نازلة بنسختييييين :t30:
هههههههه
طيب وليه مزعل نفسك كده أقعد فى البيت يا مينا 
وليه تنزل ..
أقعد أستنى عدلك :t30:
ههههههه
معلش بقى يا كريتيك أخ لينا ولازم نطمن على مستقبله برضه :hlp:​


----------



## asmicheal (19 مايو 2010)

اقتباس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة + Cupid + 








*نفسى الشوارع تبقى مكيفه بتخنق لما بنزل الصبح فى الشمس :new6:*






​ 
يا راااااااااايق :11azy:​ 
وليه مانبعت نجيب لك دى فى دى ​ 
ونجيب لك زنزنتيييييين واحدة صيفى وواحدة شتوى ​ 
وبالمرة نبعت نجيب لك صوفيا لورن ​ 
ده عند أمه يا أدهم ​ 
هههههههههههه
أقتباس من اللمبى 30:​ 





















اقتباس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Critic 








*هههههههههههههههه*​ 
*واضح ان فى اجماع على النقطة دى*​ 





*ايوة ايوة بأمانة دى حاجة مستفذة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا *​ 


*ههههههههههههههه واضح ان ده الحل الوحيد*​ 
*ميرسى على مرورك الطفولى يا مرمر :t30:*​ 










​ 

ههههههههه​ 

ويسلام لو نغير كريتيك بالمرة :11azy:​ 

الشارع المصرى هيبقى فى أمل منه ​ 

بقى طفولى :smil8:​ 























متفقة معااااااااااك جدا يا كريتيك ..​ 


أكتر حاجة نفسى تتغير فى الشارع المصرى البنى أدم المصرى نفسه :smil8:​ 


ساعة وانت ماشى تحس الناس مساطيل كده ولو خبطوا فيك عادى جدااااااا ​ 


ولو مستعجل وحظك الدنيا زحمة تلاقى الناس ماشية ببرود ​ 

يبقى هو العيــــب فى الانسان المصرى نفسه ينفع نغيره :11azy:​ 













​ 

*سياره للبننات فقط* ​ 


جمييييييييلة عاوزة من ده انا 
ودى بالمقاس بقى ؟
ههههههه
ميرسى ياقمر ​


----------



## asmicheal (19 مايو 2010)

*انت بتشتغل اية وكان نفسك تبقى اية هههه* 


مممممم..
جيتى على الجرح يا اسميشيال 
انا المفروض هأبقى مدرسة للأسف 
وكان نفسى جدا جداااااا أدخل فنون حلوة 
بس إرادة ربنا بقى 








​


*مباراة فكرية جريئة جدا حصريا لشباب منتدى الكنيسة* 










اقتباس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة asmicheal 

 







*بقول نظام فاشل 

صداقة الشاب بالفتاة 
اقصى ما يمكن للبنت تقديمة للجنس الاخر 
زمالة عامة للكل 
وبحدود 

لكن بقى شلة 
ونخرج سوا ونسهر ونهرج 
كان الشاب مثلة مثل البنت 

احممممممممممممممممممممممممم*








يا جاااااااامد يا جااااااااامد 
لالا الموضوع ده انا ناوية أجيب فيه سرير وانام هنا:smil16:
هههههههه

أنا رأيى ..
ان الصداقة بين الولد والبنت بتبقى حلوة ومعقولة مش شىئ سىء ولا حاجة بس الاهم ان الصداقة دى يكون ليها حدوووووود 
ومينفعش صداقة بنت ببنت أو ولد بولد تكون زى بنت بولد ده بيبقى غلط 
وكماااان مينفعش ان بنت يكون أنتيمها ولد أو العكس ويكون أسرارهم مع بعض 
لان الشىء اللى بيزيد عن حده بيتقلب لضــــده :11azy:
أنا مش بقول ان الصداقة دى غلط ولا أنا بطبيعتى معقدة لا خاااااالص 
بس كل شىء له حدود وخصوصا للبنت فى مجتمعنا ده 
وبس ​


​


----------



## asmicheal (19 مايو 2010)

للموضوع بقية 

لو 

حبيتم تتابعوا 


:download:


8510/4


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> بقلمى مش منقول
> 
> 
> من الطف الشخصيات هنا
> ...



اااااااااايه كل ده :w00t:
ده مرمر أنا يعنى :ura1:
لالا أنا عاوزة أثبات ان الكلام ده عليا انا :thnk0001:
هههههههه
ربنااا يخليكى يا حبى على كلامك الجميل والكتيييييييير عليا 
بس تعرفى ..
أنى بنكسف أشوف ردودى تانى تخيلى منظرى بقى :smil12:
هههههههه
بهزر بهزر :blush2:
عموما ياباشا ده بجد من ذوقك 
وشكراااا على الموضوع العسل زيك يا أسميشيال 
أموااااااااه :t4::t4:​


----------



## ميرنا (19 مايو 2010)

مارررررررررررررررو اخيرا يحبى هلاقيك كدا فاكرة الموضوع اللى اتعمل فيا بجد انتى سكر يا مارو


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مايو 2010)

just member قال:


> *÷هههههههههههههههههههههه
> مرمر جميلة عن جد بوجودها وكل لمساتها
> ربنا يديم علينا نعمة تواصلها يارب
> هى وهابى امنا الجميلة العظيمة
> ...



شكراا ياجو بس احساسى ان ده مش كلامك 
أوعى يكون كلام اللى جنبك يااااااد :t30:
ههههههه
شكرا يا جوجو 
وبعدين بقى هو هابى لازم فى كل حتة :smil8:
مش قدام الأعضاء كده .. يقولوا ايه مثلا :t30:
ههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مايو 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> مارررررررررررررررو اخيرا يحبى هلاقيك كدا فاكرة الموضوع اللى اتعمل فيا بجد انتى سكر يا مارو



هههههههههه
فرحانة فيا شكلك كدا :11azy:
بس انت تفرح زى مانتا عاوز يا ماى لاف 
يخليكى ليا يا مرنوووون ويبارك لنا فى قصة الحب اللى بينا 
قولى أمين بقى 30:
هههههه​


----------



## just member (19 مايو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> شكراا ياجو بس احساسى ان ده مش كلامك
> أوعى يكون كلام اللى جنبك يااااااد :t30:
> ههههههه
> شكرا يا جوجو
> ...


*هههههههه
اللى جانبى
وياد
لا ياختى اتطمنى 
مافيش ح جنبى
وبعدين بلاش ياد دى بدل ما اعضك
انتى فاهمة:11azy:

وبعدين اة هابى فى كل حتة
اعمل اية يا مرمر بس
قلتلك ميت مرة بحبها وانتى مافيش فايدة فيكي
ولا حتى بتحاولى تقنعيها
انا شكلى قريب هغتالك على اللى بتعملية فيا دة:t9:
وبررررررررردو بحبها
هة:t30:
بالعافية بقى



اظن ان كدة الاعضاء فهمو كل حاجة 
مش محتاجة شرح
هههههههههههههههههه
ارجوكم اوعو تفهمونى صح
*​


----------



## ميرنا (19 مايو 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> فرحانة فيا شكلك كدا :11azy:
> بس انت تفرح زى مانتا عاوز يا ماى لاف
> ...


 
امين يا حبى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 مايو 2010)

*مرمر  باشا هنا مش ممكن30:*
* مين قدك يا عم موضوع بحاله عنك :11azy:*
* ههههههههههههههههههه*
* نو بجد مرمر من الشخصيات الجميلة:a4:*
* واللي شوفتها بالمناسبة ههههههههه*
* ويارتيني ما شوفتها هههههههههه:t30:*
* اول القصيدة بقي ههههههه:t30:*
* لذيذة جدااااااا بجد:Love_Letter_Send:*
* بس للاسف مش شوفتها غير مرة واحدة *
* ربنا يدبر ونشوف بعض تاني يا مامتي ههههههههه :t30:*
* مش انتي طبعا يا مرمر :t30:*
* لا بجد اتمني اشوفك تاني قريب*
* بس مش تعملي مقالب في حد:hlp:*
* واخدة بالك انتي ههههههههههه*
* ربنا يحافظ عليكي مرمر*
* وتقدري تحققي كل احلامك*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



بالنسبة للتوقيع والصورة الرمزية 
الجو حررر بقى هنعمل ايه :heat:
هههههه​


----------



## asmicheal (19 مايو 2010)

جيالك  اشقى مرمر رايحة فين 

الجهاز الاب توب كان هيبر نيت 

ولسة فاتحة الدكان دلوقتى 

انتى بقى عايزة اتعرف عليكى   بجد 

بعد اذن ارق روزى 

واذاعتها الجميلة 

اوعدك هنا الوضع هيكون مختلف 
واسالى الضحايا قصدى الشهداء قصدى ميرنا ودونا وكليمو 

يعنى بنقيكم على الفرازة 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


بستاذن 


لو حبيتى اكمل 


لو مشغولة 

اوقف الموضوع على ماسبق 



مستنياكى اشقى مرمر 

ومستنية قرارك 


مارشات عسكرية 
وتراتيل 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههه

ههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> جيالك  اشقى مرمر رايحة فين
> 
> الجهاز الاب توب كان هيبر نيت
> 
> ...



للجهااااااااااااااااااد .. :t36:

ههههههههههه

لا يا حبيبتى كملى براحتك على الأخر 

حتى لو مش هوافق ذوقك ورقتك يخلونى أوافق طبعا 

( ظبتينى بقى بعد الكلمين دول :smil12: ههههههه ) 

كملى وأنا منتظرة :36_3_16:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مايو 2010)

just member قال:


> *هههههههه
> اللى جانبى
> وياد
> لا ياختى اتطمنى
> ...



ههههههههههه
لا هو كلام اللى جنبك وياااااااااد 
لو فى اعتراض احب أعرف يعنى :nunu0000:
مممممم..
مانا خايفة أفتحهالك فى الموضوع ياجو
أحسن تكون مرتبطة ولا حاجة:t30:
هههههههه
محدش يدخل هابى فالموضوع ده بقى :closedeye
ههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مرمر  باشا هنا مش ممكن30:*
> * مين قدك يا عم موضوع بحاله عنك :11azy:*
> * ههههههههههههههههههه*
> * نو بجد مرمر من الشخصيات الجميلة:a4:*
> ...



روكااااااااااا 
أسكتى اما أنا فرحانة فيييييكى بشكل:fun_lol:
ههههههه
ربنا يخليكى ياروكتى ..
أه أحنا للأسف أتقابلنا مرة واحدة وكانت سريعة كمان 
بس من بعد النهارده ..
أحتمال تكون أخر مقابلة :t30:
هههههههههه
أنشالله ياروكا وميرسى ياحبى على كلامك 
برضه شمتانة فيييييكى :gy0000:
ههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مايو 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> امين يا حبى



:ray:::ray::​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 مايو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> روكااااااااااا
> أسكتى اما أنا فرحانة فيييييكى بشكل:fun_lol:
> ههههههه
> ربنا يخليكى ياروكتى ..
> ...


*اخسسسسسسسسسس عليكي*
*هونت عليكي يا مرمر*
*هتكون اخر مقابلة ويلا بقي:smil8:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اخسسسسسسسسسس عليكي*
> *هونت عليكي يا مرمر*
> *هتكون اخر مقابلة ويلا بقي:smil8:*​



يابت عيب عليييكى ده انتى الحتة اليمين 
أصل الشمال محجوز :t30:
ههههههههه
لا ياباشا وأنا أقدر برضه وهنتقابل تانى أهمدى بقى 
ههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (19 مايو 2010)

مرمر القمر هنا

يا مرحبا يا مرحبا هههههههههههه

منورة يا مرمر يا عسولة انتي

حبيت ارحب بيكي لاني بحبك جدا ويارب دايما اشوفك منورة المنتدي كله


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> مرمر القمر هنا
> 
> يا مرحبا يا مرحبا هههههههههههه
> 
> ...



الموضوع منور بوجدكم فيه ياروزى 
لالا بنكسف أنا .. 
لو بتحبينى يبقى تدخلى البيت من بابه بقى :blush2:
هههههههههه
وأنا كمان بحبك ياروزتى وميحرمنيش من ذوقك ياقمر :love45:​


----------



## asmicheal (19 مايو 2010)

هوة يمكن لانى جديدة بالمنتدى هنا 

حبيتك قبل ما اعرف ان ماما  ا هابى انجل 

عرفت من   تعليق د / جوجو

هنا بالموضوع 



الاول بس تعارف صغنن 

قبل ما نبدا العصر قصدى الشغل 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه




عندك كام سنة ؟

كلية ولا خريجة ؟

اتعرفتى على المنتدى ازاى ؟

وجود ماما  معاكى بالمنتدى بيعمل اية فى مرمر  غير الوسايط والمحسوبية ههههههههههههه



ليكى اخوات 


وهل خفة دمك الحقيقية لها  طفولة مبكرة اثرت حياة  كثيرين بمقالب هههههههههههههههههه

كل الكلام اللى هنا 
ما تخفيش ال 3مليون اللى بيتابعوا المنتدى وانا
مش هنقولة لحد 


لانة سر 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 مايو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> يابت عيب عليييكى ده انتى الحتة اليمين
> أصل الشمال محجوز :t30:
> ههههههههه
> لا ياباشا وأنا أقدر برضه وهنتقابل تانى أهمدى بقى
> ههههههههه​


*وانا بقي كله محجوز:t30::t30:*
*تضلمي ياختي قصدي تنوري:smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 مايو 2010)

*حلوة طفولة دي*
*دي مش طفولة دي تفوووووووووووووووولة*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic Man (19 مايو 2010)

هو اينعم مرمر لطشت نص اسمي بس مش مشكلة

هي بنت شقية وعسولة فعلا

ودمها زي السكر اغلب ردودها بتضحكني فعلا

والواحد بيحب يغلس عليها علشان يشوف رد فعلها

ربنا يباركها ويديم وجودها الجميل

شكرا اسماشيل علي اللفته الجميلة دي​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مايو 2010)

*مرموره حبيبتى دى عسولة المنتدى بجد
بس يعنى هى مالهاش فضل فى ده لانها طبيعى لازم تطلع للعسوله الكبيره 
لاجمل هاااااااابى فى منتدانا
 يلا بوصيكى يا  ايمى بمرموره شرا قصدى خيرا ههههه
شدى حيلك معاها ​*


----------



## asmicheal (19 مايو 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> هو اينعم مرمر لطشت نص اسمي بس مش مشكلة​
> 
> هي بنت شقية وعسولة فعلا​
> ودمها زي السكر اغلب ردودها بتضحكني فعلا​
> ...


 

:download:

شكرا ليك كوبتك 

وشرفنا هنا تجد ما يسرك 

 هتشوف كتير من خفة دم  مرمر  هنا 


لانى كمان بحبها جدا 

ومستنية اناكفها من زمان 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


طبعا مرمر هترد على كل ضيوفها 

الموضوع موضوعها 

وان شاء اللة يكون موضوع لطيف بشقاوة مرمر


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> هوة يمكن لانى جديدة بالمنتدى هنا
> 
> حبيتك قبل ما اعرف ان ماما  ا هابى انجل
> 
> ...



اه ماهو جوجو مصيتنى بصراحة :spor22:
ههههههههههه
اه هابى أنجل تبقى الماى مازر بتاعتى ​



asmicheal قال:


> الاول بس تعارف صغنن
> 
> قبل ما نبدا العصر قصدى الشغل
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههه
ماشى أتفضلى :spor24:​


asmicheal قال:


> عندك كام سنة ؟



مش عارفة بس عابشة بقى لى كتير بس مش أوى يعنى 
هههههه
22 سنة :smil12:​


asmicheal قال:


> كلية ولا خريجة ؟



أه فى كلية تربية :new2:​


asmicheal قال:


> اتعرفتى على المنتدى ازاى ؟



بصراحة والحق يتقال يعنى البت جيلان كانت أول مرة تعمل حاجة كويسة فى حياتها هى اللى عرفتنى بالمنتدى والكلام ده من 2007 تقريبا ​


asmicheal قال:


> وجود ماما معاكى بالمنتدى بيعمل اية فى مرمر غير الوسايط والمحسوبية ههههههههههههه



ولا أى حاجة صدقينى حتى لما بشوفها معدية جنبى فالمنتدى ولا باخد بالى هههههه
لان أحنا مش بنتقابل مع بعض فالمنتدى خالص وبصراحة يعنى هى كفاية عليها الحقيقة حرااااااام نرحم الأمهات برضه :dntknw:
هههههههه​


asmicheal قال:


> ليكى اخوات





اه عندى ولدين بس وأنا الوسط :t17:​


asmicheal قال:


> وهل خفة دمك الحقيقية لها طفولة مبكرة اثرت حياة كثيرين بمقالب هههههههههههههههههه




بصرااااحة أه انا بحب أعمل مقالب وتقريبا فى كله 
أسألوا هابى حتى :hlp:
هههههههه​


asmicheal قال:


> كل الكلام اللى هنا
> ما تخفيش ال 3مليون اللى بيتابعوا المنتدى وانا
> مش هنقولة لحد
> 
> ...



ايوة ماهو انا سرى فى بيرررررر بس تقريبا البير مخروم بقى هههههه
هيــــه خلصت أروح بقى :2:
ههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *حلوة طفولة دي*
> *دي مش طفولة دي تفوووووووووووووووولة*
> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*​



الموضوع ده تقريبااا هيكون ليه ضحايا :11azy:
واخدة بالك ياروكا ولا أجى أخدهولك انا :t30:
هههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مايو 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> هو اينعم مرمر لطشت نص اسمي بس مش مشكلة
> 
> هي بنت شقية وعسولة فعلا
> 
> ...



ههههههههه
ايه هو ده بقى :11azy:
أثبت انى لطشت منك حاااااااااااجة 
أنا نمت مرة فرحانة زيادة عن اللزوم قومت لقيت نفسى كده :fun_lol:
فى اعتراض يعنى 
هههههههه
شكراااااا يا مون لكلامك الجميل
وبعد كده لما تغلس بقى مش هرد علييييييييك :smil15:
غتاتة :hlp:
هههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 مايو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> الموضوع ده تقريبااا هيكون ليه ضحايا :11azy:
> واخدة بالك ياروكا ولا أجى أخدهولك انا :t30:
> هههههه​


*بلاش يا مرمر خلي الطابق مستور يا بنتي:t30:*
*انا مش عايزة اقول اللي حصل ها ههههههههه*
*لا هاتيه يا ختي عشان اخديتيه مني لما شوفتك خخخخ*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مايو 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مرموره حبيبتى دى عسولة المنتدى بجد
> بس يعنى هى مالهاش فضل فى ده لانها طبيعى لازم تطلع للعسوله الكبيره
> لاجمل هاااااااابى فى منتدانا
> يلا بوصيكى يا  ايمى بمرموره شرا قصدى خيرا ههههه
> شدى حيلك معاها ​*



ربنا يخليكى ليا يا دودووووووو 
ههههههه أه ماهى أكيد مامى نحلة عشان تجيب العسل ده كله 
طيب ماشى هقول لها :t30:
هههههههه
يسلااااااام باين حبك ليا يادودوووو :a4:​


----------



## besm alslib (19 مايو 2010)

*موضوع تحفه بجد *

*انا مش باخد بالي من الردود اللذيذه دي*

*بس هلا وانا عماقرا الردود لقتها بجد عسل*

*وفعلا واضح ان مرمر شخصيه بالسوري *

*مهضومه كتيرررررر*

*بالمصري دمها خفيف موت *

*بالالماني  Sie ist wirklich sehr witzig*

*الرب يحميها ويوفقها ويديم عليها ضحكتها ودمها الخفيف *

*وميرسي الك حبيبت قلبي لالقائك الضوء على شخصيه عسوله موووت زي مرمر *
​


----------



## asmicheal (19 مايو 2010)

تروحى دة كلام 

تروحى يا سلام 

دة احنا لسة بنقول يا هادى 




+ لو خير اللهم اجعلة خير  لقيتى فى ظروف غامضة واجواء مثيرة 

ميرنا داخلة عليكى  ب 10 او 20 صديقة من محبيكى 

جايين يتعشوا عندك 

غير انك هتخنقى ميرنا دة بينك وبينها 
لكن 

هتقدمى لهم اية 

عشاء 
كريمة طبعا وهتكرميهم 






+  لو حصل وعملتى موضوع 
وجة 

كوبتك مان حذفة ليكى 
واعطاكى 
كلمتين رومانسيتين 
من اللى الاحمر كلة حافظة هتعملى اية ؟






+ فى يوم من الايام 
ماما دخلت 

بروفيلك بالصدفة البحتة 

لقت 

احمممممم

كاتب ليكى رسالة  احممممم


سيبك من الكمبيوتر اللى هتدشدشة على دماغك 

دى مقدور عليها
انما هتقولى لها اية 





اةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

اسفة 
كنت هانسى اسالك 

انتى فى امتحانات دلوقتى 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل تحبى ااجل الموضوع لحد ما تخلصى 


بجد اوعى اعطلك عن مذاكرتك


----------



## Coptic Man (19 مايو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> ههههههههه
> 
> ايه هو ده بقى :11azy:
> أثبت انى لطشت منك حاااااااااااجة
> ...



ده انتي نومك يخوف بقي ههههههه

وابقي مترديش كدا ووريني شطارتك

وشوفي انا ها اعمل ايه :11azy:

ومنورة يا انسة مرمر​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مايو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *موضوع تحفه بجد *
> 
> *انا مش باخد بالي من الردود اللذيذه دي*
> 
> ...



ميرسى وبالانجلش ثانكس وبالفصحى متشكرين 
ههههههههه
ميرررسى يا حبيبتى على كلماتك الجميلة 
ونورتى الموضوع بردك الجميل ده ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> تروحى دة كلام
> 
> تروحى يا سلام
> 
> دة احنا لسة بنقول يا هادى



وياترى هادى رد علييكى ولا كالعادة ؟
هههههههه


ماشى أدينى قاعدة اهو وهقول يا هادى برضه:heat:​


asmicheal قال:


> + لو خير اللهم اجعلة خير لقيتى فى ظروف غامضة واجواء مثيرة
> 
> ميرنا داخلة عليكى ب 10 او 20 صديقة من محبيكى
> 
> ...



ممممم..
نظااااااام تدبيسة يعنى ههههه
انا مش بحب الزيارات المفاجئة دى يا ميرنا ولو حصل هنخسر بعض 
ههههههه
بصى ياستى طالما هما حبايبى ومعاهم ميرنا كمان يبقى أحلى حاجة طبعا 
لا بصى ده هيبقى على حسب اللى موجود عندى مش هنزل اجيب مخصوص انا ولو مكفاش يكملوا بقيت عشاهم نووووم هههههه
لكن لو أعرف من قبلها أكييييييد هعمل لهم أحسن حاجة​


asmicheal قال:


> + لو حصل وعملتى موضوع
> وجة
> 
> كوبتك مان حذفة ليكى
> ...




ممممممم..
اه نظاااااام بيستغل سلطته يعنى 
ولا هعمل اى حاجة بصراحة هتجاهله لان دى أكتر طريقة ممكن تغيظ اى حد نظام مش فارقة بقى  وانا بصراحة بحب أغيظ اللى قدامى بقى هههههه​



asmicheal قال:


> + فى يوم من الايام
> ماما دخلت
> 
> بروفيلك بالصدفة البحتة
> ...



هقولهااااااااا انا مالى واحد وكتب كده وانا مش مسئولة عن اى حد بيكتب اى حاجة فى بروفايلى 
وأقوله لها ده انا أول مادخل هفصله عشان بعتلى كده 
وأبقى ابعتله رسالة خاصة ميدخلش كام يوم بقى لحد ما ماما تنسى ههههههه​


asmicheal قال:


> اةةةةةةةةةةةةةة
> 
> اسفة
> كنت هانسى اسالك
> ...



أمتحانااااااااتى يوم 7 
لالا مش معطلانى ولا حااااااااجة أطمنى وكلمى 
ده انا هبدع فى الموضوع ده 
هههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مايو 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> ده انتي نومك يخوف بقي ههههههه
> 
> وابقي مترديش كدا ووريني شطارتك
> 
> ...



هههههههههه
لا هررررررد بقى :t30:
وده نورك بصراحة يا مينا 
بس أيه رأيك فى حتت هتجاهله دى :t30:
ههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic Man (19 مايو 2010)

> + لو حصل وعملتى موضوع
> وجة
> 
> كوبتك مان حذفة ليكى
> ...


 
ايه دخل كوبتك في الموضوع بس

امال لو مكنش غلبان وملهوش في الكلام ده 

ليه كدا يا اسماشيل :11azy:




> ممممممم..
> اه نظاااااام بيستغل سلطته يعنى
> ولا هعمل اى حاجة بصراحة هتجاهله لان دى أكتر طريقة ممكن تغيظ اى حد نظام مش فارقة بقى وانا بصراحة بحب أغيظ اللى قدامى بقى هههههه


 
اصيلة دايما يا مرمر :11azy:







Coptic MarMar قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> لا هررررررد بقى :t30:
> وده نورك بصراحة يا مينا
> ...


 
بصراحة جامدة :11azy:

متورنيش وشك بقي

بدال ما تبقي من ذو العاهات

اعملك عاهة حلوة علي قدك كدا تخليكي كفاءة انك تشحتي في الحسين او في الرمل لو مش عايزة تغيري مكان شغلك :t30:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مايو 2010)

coptic man قال:


> ايه دخل كوبتك في الموضوع بس
> 
> امال لو مكنش غلبان وملهوش في الكلام ده
> 
> ليه كدا يا اسماشيل :11azy:




هههههههههههه
على يدى
اه فعلا مينا ميعملش كداااااا  
اى خدمة اهو 30:​


coptic man قال:


> اصيلة دايما يا مرمر :11azy:



من يومى يا مينا وحياتك :t30:​



coptic man قال:


> بصراحة جامدة :11azy:
> 
> متورنيش وشك بقي
> 
> ...



هههههههههه
ااااااااه قول كده بقى 
ده الاستغلال واضح اهو يا أستاذ 
عاوز تاخدنى تشحت بياااااااا :smil8:
لااااااا لست انا هههههههه
أكمنك عارف انى هلم فلوس صحيييييييح محدش بياكلها بالساهل :11azy:​


----------



## Coptic Man (19 مايو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> هههههههههههه​
> على يدى
> اه فعلا مينا ميعملش كداااااا
> اى خدمة اهو 30:​​
> ...


 
اولا مش مريحني رد علي يدي ده 

مش عارف ليه :t9:

واكيد طبعا هتلمي فلوس

هينطبق عليكي قول

ارحموا عزيز قوم ذل هههههههه

ما انتي شكلك زي الاجانب امورة يامرمر ولا نسيتي :smil16:

احب اسائل مرمر من هذا المنبر

ليه بتكتبي بخطي ولوني ولو قولتي انا اللي مختاراه ها اقولك انا قبلك في المنتدي وبستعمله من قبل ماتشرفي :t30:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مايو 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> اولا مش مريحني رد علي يدي ده
> 
> مش عارف ليه :t30:



ليه بس مش مريحاك 
تحب تبقى على رجلى طيب :t30:
ههههههههههههه
لالا نيتك مش حلوة يا مينا :ranting:
مش قصدى حاجة انا وانت عارف​


Coptic Man قال:


> واكيد طبعا هتلمي فلوس
> 
> هينطبق عليكي قول
> 
> ...



هههههههههههه
أيوووووة أيوووووة يعنى انا كان معايا حق 
عشان تشحت بيا :t32:
اه صوح أجانب أناااااا سيح سيح :blush2:
هههههههه​


Coptic Man قال:


> احب اسائل مرمر من هذا المنبر
> 
> ليه بتكتبي بخطي ولوني ولو قولتي انا اللي مختاراه ها اقولك انا قبلك في المنتدي وبستعمله من قبل ماتشرفي



ههههههههههه
ده على أساس ان اللون أسمه كوبتك والخط اسمه مان :new2:
ولا اشتريتهم لحسابك 
يعنى خطك ولونك على اساس ااااايه :t9:
عجبنى وبعدين اللون بس المتشابه الخط لع 
فى اعتراض يا حج :smil8:​


----------



## Coptic Man (19 مايو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> ههههههههههه
> ده على أساس ان اللون أسمه كوبتك والخط اسمه مان :new2:
> ولا اشتريتهم لحسابك
> يعنى خطك ولونك على اساس ااااايه :t9:
> ...




لا مفيش ده حتي خطك انتي احلي :new6:
:kap:اي خدمة :kap:​


----------



## asmicheal (19 مايو 2010)

+اظرف 5 مواقف مرت عليكى الشهر دة 


+ بتحبى كوبتك مرمر ولا فيها حاجة عايزة تدخليها تصليح وصيانة 


+ امتى مرمر تغضب وبتعمل اية 


+ ياترى اخوتك فوق وتحت اشقى منك ولا انتى اللى مجنناهم 


+ تعطى كل اسم مما يلى  صفة  و  هدية 


روك 

دونا 

فراشة مسيحية 

ميرنا 

كوبتك مان 


كليمو 

د/ جوجو


----------



## mero_engel (19 مايو 2010)

*اهلا اهلا بماي هارتي *
*فراحانه فيكي بشكل *
*دوقي شويه من اللي بتعمليه في الناس 
واللي عملتي فيا السنين اللي فاتت
**لا وكمان واضح انه اللي بيحبوكي كتير هههههههههههه
عن جد عن جد منوره يا حبي 

*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 مايو 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> لا مفيش ده حتي خطك انتي احلي :new6:
> :kap:اي خدمة :kap:​



أيووووة تمام كده 
أحسن كنت هتهور ld:
هههههههههه​


----------



## just member (20 مايو 2010)

*ياربى عليكي يا مرمر
دة انتى تحفةة
دة انا متابع ومتابع
ملحوظة\ افتكرى كدة اللى بتعملية فى الاعضاء فى القائات الخاصة
وشوفى نفسك الوقتى
بجد تتحسدى يا مرمر
ههههههههه
علشان تصدقيني لما اقولك ربنا القوى يا بنتى
ههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## just member (20 مايو 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *اهلا اهلا بماي هارتي *
> *فراحانه فيكي بشكل *
> *دوقي شويه من اللي بتعمليه في الناس
> واللي عملتي فيا السنين اللي فاتت
> ...


*ايوة انا بردو بقول كدة
هاد بالمصرى تخليص حق
هههههههههه

ولا بيحبوها ولا حاجة
هى مرمر دى تتحب اصلا:t30:
دة بس اللون الاصفر عامل شغل معاها:hlp:

*​


----------



## grges monir (20 مايو 2010)

*مال اللى داخل شمتان قيكى مرمر كدة لية*
*حتى ميرو  برضة *
*انا جاى اهدى النفوس*
*اصل قية حاجة مهمة ميرو دى عارف انها صديقتك الصدوقة*
*د/جو بقى جنتلمان المنتدى بجد مش يقول كلام وخلاص ههههه*


----------



## vetaa (20 مايو 2010)

*تدبيسه زى الفل يا مرمر
كان الله فى العووووون

منورة يا سكر
*


----------



## mero_engel (20 مايو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *مال اللى داخل شمتان قيكى مرمر كدة لية*
> *حتى ميرو  برضة *
> *انا جاى اهدى النفوس*
> *اصل قية حاجة مهمة ميرو دى عارف انها صديقتك الصدوقة*
> *د/جو بقى جنتلمان المنتدى بجد مش يقول كلام وخلاص ههههه*


*اهلالالا انت جاي تهدي نفوس ولا ايه يا جرجس:smil8:*
*لا خلي بالك مفيش حاجه تقدر توقعنا في بحضينا:t30:*
*اصله بيني وبينك معايا كارت بلانش اقول اللي انا عايزاه بقي هههه*
​


----------



## zama (20 مايو 2010)

أنا لبستلكوا النضارة عشان أركز و أتابع براحتى ..

منورة يا أميرة / مرمر ..


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> +اظرف 5 مواقف مرت عليكى الشهر دة



حاضر بس يارب أفتكر :hlp:

- من أظرف المواقف طبعا خناقى مع الواد جوجو أصل بحسه غلبان ومش بيعرف يرد 
- موقف بجد تحفة كان مقلب فى البت روكااااا ولسه كان أمبارح ضحكتنى من قلبى 
- حد معين جه طلب من إيميلى وانا مكنتش أعرفه فأديته أيميل أخويا على أساس حد بيعاكسه بقى ويقوم معاه بالواجب هههههه
- كنت مرة فاتحة نت موبيل ومن تعبى نمت وقمت لقيت الموبيل تحت السرير وكنت صاحية أدور على اللى كنت بكلمه ههههه
- كنت فى خطوبة واحدة صاحبتى من أسبوع كده ونزلت عليا هيستيرية ضحك فظيعة أول ما شوفت العريس 
ونوبات الضحك دى بتجينى كتييير فى مواقف مينفعش فيها الضحك أسألوا هابى ختى ههههه​



asmicheal قال:


> ++ بتحبى كوبتك مرمر ولا فيها حاجة عايزة تدخليها تصليح وصيانة



لالا خالص أنا حابة مرمر كده مش أنى مش شايفة نفسى تمام بالعكس فيا حاجات كتير مش حلوة  بس أنا حابة نفسى كده بزعلى بعصبيتى بهزارى بخفة دمى بحس كله مكمل لكله 
وبعدين أحسن أودى حاجة الصيانة يطمعوا فيها بقى هههههه​



asmicheal قال:


> + امتى مرمر تغضب وبتعمل اية



أقل حاجة ممكن تخلينى أغصب وأتعصب بسرعة وفى نفس الوقت بنسى بسرعة جداااا يعنى الموقف بياخد معايا وقته بس يعدى عليه كام ساعة كده تلاقينى نسيت ولا كأن حاجة حصلت 
بالنسبة لبعمل ايه بيبان عليااااا أوى لما بزعل لأنى بطبيعتى دايما بضحك ومبتسمة فلما مبكنش كده عندى بيعرفوا انى مضايقة بالاضافة الى انى بحب أبقى لوحدى فالوقت ده ومش باكل 
ربنا ما يوريكم بقى هههههههه​


asmicheal قال:


> + ياترى اخوتك فوق وتحت اشقى منك ولا انتى اللى مجنناهم





أخويا فادى الكبير غلبان جدااااا ومالهوش فى الشقاوة لكن مينا مش غلبان أبدا 
بس أنا رأيى شقاوة البنات بتختلف عن شقاوة الولاد وكل واحد فينا شقاوته ليها طابع خاص 
بس أنا ومينا مجننين البيت والحمدلله مش لوحدى ​



asmicheal قال:


> + تعطى كل اسم مما يلى صفة و هدية



كماان هدية غرمونى بقى ههههههه
حاضر​


asmicheal قال:


> روك





صبــــــور 
وهديتى ليييييييه بقى ..





​


asmicheal قال:


> دونا



أحساااااس عالى 
وهديتى ليها ..
عشان متتحججش وتيجى أليكس هههههه




​


asmicheal قال:


> فراشة مسيحية



البساااااااااطة 
وهديتى ليكى يا حماتى ..
حاجة تسلى ميكو متخلنيش اجى عندك تانى وتخليكى انتى كمان متقعديش فى بيتكم ههههه




​


asmicheal قال:


> ميرنا



القلب الطيب 
هديتى بقى يارب يا مرنون أشوفك أحلى عروسة فالدنيا 





وخدى بالك من تصميم الفستان عشان تلهى العريس والمعازيم كل واحد يجرى ورا بكرة مناديل 
ههههههه
اى خدمة يا مرنونتى ​




asmicheal قال:


> كوبتك



الحنية والطيبة وخفة الدم 
وهديتى بقى ..






يوعدك بيها يا مينا بجد ههههه​


asmicheal قال:


> كليمو



النشاط والحيوية 
هديتى بقى ..
دى حاجة كده تسهل عليك التنقل فى المنتدى يا كليمو 
ومتنساش تاخدنى لفة ههههههه




​


asmicheal قال:


> جوجو



خفة الدم والروح والبساطة والصداقة اللى بجد
هديتى بقى ومحدش يحوشنى ههههه
عروسة تقفيل خارجى يعنى مية مية ههههه



​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 مايو 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *اهلا اهلا بماي هارتي *
> *فراحانه فيكي بشكل *
> *دوقي شويه من اللي بتعمليه في الناس
> واللي عملتي فيا السنين اللي فاتت
> ...



هههههههه
اخص علييكى يابت مخلتيش فيها لا ماى هارت ولا اى حاجة 
ويا شماتة أبلة ظاظا فيا :11azy:
ولا عملت فييييكى حاجة يالهوى كأنك ما صدقتى 
ليكى يوووووم يا حبى :smil8:
صحيح مليتوووووه البلد :t30:
هههههه
ده نورك يا ميرو ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 مايو 2010)

just member قال:


> *ياربى عليكي يا مرمر
> دة انتى تحفةة
> دة انا متابع ومتابع
> ملحوظة\ افتكرى كدة اللى بتعملية فى الاعضاء فى القائات الخاصة
> ...



ههههههههههه
الله يتحفك ياجو 
أه أتحسد وشكلك أول واحد هطلع فيه الحسد ده :nunu0000:
وأبتديت معاك بالعروسة 
شو رأيك بقى :new6:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 مايو 2010)

just member قال:


> *ايوة انا بردو بقول كدة
> هاد بالمصرى تخليص حق
> هههههههههه
> 
> ...



هههههههههه
ماشى يا جووووو براحتك على الأخر 
ده فى قطع غيار بنى أدمين هتطير دلوقت :budo:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 مايو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *مال اللى داخل شمتان قيكى مرمر كدة لية*
> *حتى ميرو  برضة *
> *انا جاى اهدى النفوس*
> *اصل قية حاجة مهمة ميرو دى عارف انها صديقتك الصدوقة*
> *د/جو بقى جنتلمان المنتدى بجد مش يقول كلام وخلاص ههههه*



هههههههههههه
لالا مكنتش كده يا جرجس 
هو الواد جوجو هأثر عليك ولا أيه 
وميرو حبيبتى تشمت زى ماهى عايزة :t30:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 مايو 2010)

vetaa قال:


> *تدبيسه زى الفل يا مرمر
> كان الله فى العووووون
> 
> منورة يا سكر
> *



نحن السابقون يا فيتااااا :hlp:
شكرا ياقمر ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 مايو 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *اهلالالا انت جاي تهدي نفوس ولا ايه يا جرجس:smil8:*
> *لا خلي بالك مفيش حاجه تقدر توقعنا في بحضينا:t30:*
> *اصله بيني وبينك معايا كارت بلانش اقول اللي انا عايزاه بقي هههه*
> ​



:t9::t9:
شكلهم هيوقعونا فى بحضينا والنبى يا ميرو :smil8:
ههههههه
ومين بلانش ده اللى دخل فى الموضوع 
مش عيب تجيبى سيرة الناس كده :hlp:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 مايو 2010)

zama قال:


> أنا لبستلكوا النضارة عشان أركز و أتابع براحتى ..
> 
> منورة يا أميرة / مرمر ..



هههههههه
منورانا بجد يا مينا حتى من غير النظارة 30:
ده من ذوقك يافندم ​


----------



## kalimooo (20 مايو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه
كل الهدايا كويسة بس ليه عملتِ
كدة بجوجو
انا مكانه مش هاعرف انام
تمام العربية بتاعتي 
سهلة كتير..
مشكورة يا باشا
هابقى اكتب بيكي كم كلمة اجرتك
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مايو 2010)

> *أحساااااس عالى
> وهديتى ليها ..
> عشان متتحججش وتيجى أليكس هههههه​*



*اخس عليكى يا مرموره ده كده الورثه هما اللى هيكملوا الرحله ههههه*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 مايو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> حاضر بس يارب أفتكر :hlp:​
> 
> - من أظرف المواقف طبعا خناقى مع الواد جوجو أصل بحسه غلبان ومش بيعرف يرد
> - موقف بجد تحفة كان مقلب فى البت روكااااا ولسه كان أمبارح ضحكتنى من قلبى
> ...


احلللللللى هدية بموت في الكلاب انا على فكرة :smil16:


----------



## ميرنا (20 مايو 2010)

القلب الطيب 
هديتى بقى يارب يا مرنون أشوفك أحلى عروسة فالدنيا 





وخدى بالك من تصميم الفستان عشان تلهى العريس والمعازيم كل واحد يجرى ورا بكرة مناديل 
ههههههه
اى خدمة يا مرنونتى ​







اقتباس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة asmicheal 






موافقة على الدعوة بس نبقى ورا بعض ايه رائيك وما ادراك لما نبقى ورا بعض بقى 30:
يارب يا مارو اشوفك احلى عروسة فى الدنيا 
بس الفستان دا مضمنهوش بصراحة يمارو ممكن يفضلو يسحبو لحد ميخلص


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 مايو 2010)

> - موقف  بجد تحفة كان مقلب فى البت روكااااا ولسه كان أمبارح ضحكتنى من قلبى



*ده بس يا مرمر ههههههههههه*
*مش فاكرة عملتي واحد تاني*
*بس بجد ببقي مبسوطة ان اللي حواليا فرحانين ومبسوطين:smil16:*
*ربنا مش يقطعلك عادة يا اوختي*
*ومسيري هطلع عليكي المقالب دي كلها:smil8:*​


----------



## Coptic Man (20 مايو 2010)

-





> كنت مرة فاتحة نت موبيل ومن تعبى نمت وقمت لقيت الموبيل تحت السرير وكنت صاحية أدور على اللى كنت بكلمه ههههه


 
وياتري اللي كنتي بتكلميه لما وقع منك حصله حاجة ولا لسه يعيش ههههه

ده انتي تحفة


> الحنية والطيبة وخفة الدم
> وهديتى بقى ..
> 
> 
> ...




تعيشي يا مرمر وليكي عليا لو ربنا وعدني بيها ليكي نصهم ههههه

وانتي عارفاني قد كلمتي 

وشكرا يا فندم علي الكلام الحلو اللي ما استهلوش ده​


----------



## asmicheal (20 مايو 2010)

مرمر انتى رهيبة 

قنبلة ضحك متحركة 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مش عارفة ابطل ضحك 
لاكمل موضوعك 


شوية وراجعة بالاسئلة 


انتى تحفة 

ازاى ما ناكفتكيش من مدة 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (20 مايو 2010)

+اول من ييجى بفكرك  اول ما تذكر الكلمات التالية 

بس بسرعة بلا تفكير 

-بحر 

-شقاوة 

-هدوء 

-كرباج 


-حكمة 

-حلوة 


-حلو 

- الجرأة 

- الخيانة

- الحب ..

-الصداقه

-الكذب

-الصراحه

- الوفاء





+احلامك للمستقبل اية؟
بتحاربى لتحقيق حلمك ولاسيباها لله ؟؟؟؟
حلم حلمتية  ولم تستطيعى تحقيقة؟؟؟
حلم حلمتية  وتسعى لتحقيقة؟؟؟




+  مواصفات الشخصية اللى تعجبك مرمر  اية ؟
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> كل الهدايا كويسة بس ليه عملتِ
> كدة بجوجو
> ...



طيب الحمدلله أن شبه العربية دى عجبتك يا كليمو :99:
لالا ده جوجو بصراحة ليه معزة عندى وأحتمال تدبح النهارده المعزة دى :vava:
ههههههه
لا شكرا على واجب يا أستاذناااا 
لالا أحنا أتفقنا على لفة ld:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 مايو 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> ​
> *اخس عليكى يا مرموره ده كده الورثه هما اللى هيكملوا الرحله ههههه*



ههههههههه
لالا متزوغييييش يا دونا بقى دى هتوصلك بس جربيها انتى بس :t30:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 مايو 2010)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> احلللللللى هدية بموت في الكلاب انا على فكرة :smil16:



30:30:30:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 مايو 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> القلب الطيب
> هديتى بقى يارب يا مرنون أشوفك أحلى عروسة فالدنيا
> 
> 
> ...



ياباشا ده أنا أتمنى ويسلام لو فى يوم وااااااااحد 30:
ميحرمنيش منك يا مرنون بس أفرح بيكى أنتى الاول قلب الأم بقى :hlp:
وبالنسبة للفستان أنابس عاوزة أشغلك العريس نلهيه فى حاجة والمعازيم كمان لو تحبى ههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ده بس يا مرمر ههههههههههه*
> *مش فاكرة عملتي واحد تاني*
> *بس بجد ببقي مبسوطة ان اللي حواليا فرحانين ومبسوطين:smil16:*
> *ربنا مش يقطعلك عادة يا اوختي*
> *ومسيري هطلع عليكي المقالب دي كلها:smil8:*​



لا تصدقى مش فاكرة فكرينى كده :t9:
طيب ياحبى كل يوم مقلب عشان تفرحينا 
أنتى الضحية بتاعتنا بقى :t30:
ههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 مايو 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> وياتري اللي كنتي بتكلميه لما وقع منك حصله حاجة ولا لسه يعيش ههههه
> 
> ده انتي تحفة



هههههههههه
لا الحمدلله محصلهوش حاجة أيه مش سامع صوته:new6:
​



Coptic Man قال:


> تعيشي يا مرمر وليكي عليا لو ربنا وعدني بيها ليكي نصهم ههههه
> 
> وانتي عارفاني قد كلمتي
> 
> وشكرا يا فندم علي الكلام الحلو اللي ما استهلوش ده



ههههههههه
صاااادق يامون وأنا واثقة من كده ده لو مش أديتهم لى كلهم :hlp:
يافندم دى أقل حاجة ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 مايو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> لا تصدقى مش فاكرة فكرينى كده :t9:
> طيب ياحبى كل يوم مقلب عشان تفرحينا
> أنتى الضحية بتاعتنا بقى :t30:
> ههههه​


*بدري عليكي .. عليكي بدري .. احم.. من الزهايمر يا اوختي*
*لا حول العالم:t30:*
*نو يا حلوة دوري علي ضحية تاني*
*او حتي المعزة اللي هتدبحيها خديها ضحية ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> مرمر انتى رهيبة
> 
> قنبلة ضحك متحركة
> 
> ...



:blush2::love34::blush2::love34:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 مايو 2010)

​


asmicheal قال:


> +اول من ييجى بفكرك  اول ما تذكر الكلمات التالية
> 
> بس بسرعة بلا تفكير
> 
> -بحر



هييييييه المصيف ههههه
أنا بعشق البحررررررررر ​


asmicheal قال:


> شقاوة



مرمر :smil16:​


asmicheal قال:


> هدوء



أسكندرية فى الشتاء​


asmicheal قال:


> كرباج



:t9::t9:
جه فى بالى عربية كاروووو ههههههه​


asmicheal قال:


> حكمة



coptic man​


asmicheal قال:


> حلوة



بسبوسة ههههههه​


asmicheal قال:


> حلو



ممممم موضوعك :Love_Letter_Send:​


asmicheal قال:


> الجرأة



asmicheal​


asmicheal قال:


> الخيانة



أصعب أحساس :11azy:​



asmicheal قال:


> الحب



أجمل شىء فالحياة​


asmicheal قال:


> الصداقة



فراشة جوجوووو وميرررررنا وميرو أنجل :Love_Letter_Send:​


asmicheal قال:


> الكذب



بيعصبنى ومجاش فى بالى حاجة ليه :smil8:​


asmicheal قال:


> الصراحة



الراااااااااحة على رأى المثل 
الصراحة راحة ههههه​


asmicheal قال:


> الوفاء



الأصدقااااء​


asmicheal قال:


> +احلامك للمستقبل اية؟



أحلامى بسيطة أخلص كليتى على خييييير وألاقى نفسى فى وظيفة حلوة وطبعا بعيدة عن التدريس وألاقى أبن الحلال وأروح أتقدمله انا هههههه 
وأكون زوجة وأم حلووووة كده نظام ييجى منى وأهم حاجة ألاقى محبة الناس ليا دايما قدامى 
وأكمل رسالتى على الأرض على حسب إرادة ربنا وأروح السما بقى ​


asmicheal قال:


> +بتحاربى لتحقيق حلمك ولاسيباها لله ؟؟؟؟



الاتنيييييين بحاول على قد ما أقدر أوصل لحلمى وفى نفس الوقت بسيبه على ربنا​


asmicheal قال:


> +حلم حلمتية ولم تستطيعى تحقيقة؟؟؟



ممم..
كان نفسى أووووووى أدخل فنون جميلة بس إراده ربنا فوق كل شىء 
وده كان حلمى اللى متحققش ​


asmicheal قال:


> +حلم حلمتية وتسعى لتحقيقة؟؟؟



أنى أبسطكم فى الموضوع ده :t30:
هههههه​


asmicheal قال:


> + مواصفات الشخصية اللى تعجبك مرمر اية ؟




بحب الشخصية اللى دمها خفيف جدااااااا وبتتقلب الهزار ومش بتزعل بسهولة 
الشخصية الطيبة والحنينة والواثقة من نفسها والتقييييييييلة والصريحة 
دى المواصفات اللى بحبها فى اى شخصية قدامى 
فتخيلى بقى لو لقيت المواصفات دى كلها فى شخصية واحدة 30:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *بدري عليكي .. عليكي بدري .. احم.. من الزهايمر يا اوختي*
> *لا حول العالم:t30:*
> *نو يا حلوة دوري علي ضحية تاني*
> *او حتي المعزة اللي هتدبحيها خديها ضحية ههههههههههههه*​



ههههههه
يابت فكررررينى :11azy:
لا المعزة دى هتدبح لجوجو 
ولا أنتى قصدك جوجو يكون هو الضحية 
غالى والطلب جووووووو 30:
هههههه​


----------



## asmicheal (20 مايو 2010)

هوة لولا انى وعدت اب اعترافى اقفل النت كل يوم على 11 مساءا 

كنت قعدت معاكى هنا للصبح 

اجاباتك  كلها ممتعة وشقية ومستمتعة جدا بموضوعك مرمر 


اشوفك بكرة مع اسئلة جديدة بتغلى على النار اهة وخايفة تفور 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


اشوفك بكرة امورتى الشقية اللذيذة 


كوبتك مرمر


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 مايو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> ههههههه
> يابت فكررررينى :11azy:
> لا المعزة دى هتدبح لجوجو
> ولا أنتى قصدك جوجو يكون هو الضحية
> ...


*هههههههههههههه*
*ولو مش فكرتك هتعملي ايه*
*علي رأي مامتي بقققققققققققق علي الفاضي:t30:*
*وجاوبي علي الاسئلة من غير لف ولا دوران :smil8:*
*نوووووووووووو حرااااااااااااااااام*
*ده فرق 5 برضه 30:*​


----------



## *koki* (20 مايو 2010)

بصراحة منورة يا مرمر فعلا انا بحب مرمر جدا وشقاوتها و كلامها الحلو
بجد ياريت كان فى منها يجى 5 كده خلى المنتدى يحلو​


----------



## happy angel (20 مايو 2010)

just member قال:


> *هههههههه
> اللى جانبى
> وياد
> لا ياختى اتطمنى
> ...



ههههههههه
معلش يا جوجو المفروض أنت تستحمل أختك 
وبلاش غلاسة على جوجو يامرمر أحسن أنتى عارفة 
ههههههه​


----------



## mero_engel (20 مايو 2010)

happy angel قال:


> ههههههههه
> معلش يا جوجو المفروض أنت تستحمل أختك
> وبلاش غلاسة على جوجو يامرمر أحسن أنتى عارفة
> ههههههه​


*هااابي منوره الموضوع كله حبيبتي *
*هي بتغلس علي الكل فعلا *
*عايزين نفرح فيها بقي عشان خاطري اتوصي بيها:hlp:*
*بس اوعي تقوليلها ميرو قالت حاجه*
*دا سر بيني وبينك بس *​


----------



## happy angel (20 مايو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> كنت فى خطوبة واحدة صاحبتى من أسبوع كده ونزلت عليا هيستيرية ضحك فظيعة أول ما شوفت العريس
> ونوبات الضحك دى بتجينى كتييير فى مواقف مينفعش فيها الضحك أسألوا هابى حتى ههههه​




أه أسألووونى أنا مجربة كااااااام موقف بيحصل من ده وانا اللى بتحرج أصلها عملتها مرة فى عزا بطلت أخدها معايا المواقف دى هههههههههه
منوووورة يا مرمر :t30:​


----------



## happy angel (20 مايو 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *هااابي منوره الموضوع كله حبيبتي *
> *هي بتغلس علي الكل فعلا *
> *عايزين نفرح فيها بقي عشان خاطري اتوصي بيها:hlp:*
> *بس اوعي تقوليلها ميرو قالت حاجه*
> *دا سر بيني وبينك بس *​



ههههههههه
ماشى ياميرو سرك فى بير 
وحاضر هنخلص منها قريب ربنا يسهل ​


----------



## happy angel (20 مايو 2010)

ميرسى يا أسميشايل على موضوعك اللذيذ 
وأختيارك فى محله 
بجد ردود التحفة دى ضحكتنى ههههه 
مجرباهااااا أنا عالحقيقة بالوجه المضحك ده و الوجه التانى 
يعنى يا ساااااااااتر 
هههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 مايو 2010)

happy angel قال:


> أه أسألووونى أنا مجربة كااااااام موقف بيحصل من ده وانا اللى بتحرج أصلها عملتها مرة فى عزا بطلت أخدها معايا المواقف دى هههههههههه
> منوووورة يا مرمر :t30:​


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*عسل يا مامتي حبيبتي:love45:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 مايو 2010)

*منورة يا مامتي *
*ويارب موضوع قريب عنك كده*
*عشان انتي بجد ملاك المنتدي*​


----------



## happy angel (20 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *منورة يا مامتي *
> *ويارب موضوع قريب عنك كده*
> *عشان انتي بجد ملاك المنتدي*​



*المنتدى منور بيكى حبيبتى :Love_Letter_Open:

انا مستحقش االكلام الحلو  ربنا يخليكى ليا *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 مايو 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *المنتدى منور بيكى حبيبتى :Love_Letter_Open:
> 
> انا مستحقش االكلام الحلو  ربنا يخليكى ليا *​


*نو يا مامتي واكتر من كده كمان*
*بجد ربنا يحافظ عليكي*
*ويبعد عنك كل سوء*
*وربنا يخليكي ليا مامتي:Love_Letter_Open:*​


----------



## ميرنا (21 مايو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> ياباشا ده أنا أتمنى ويسلام لو فى يوم وااااااااحد 30:
> 
> ميحرمنيش منك يا مرنون بس أفرح بيكى أنتى الاول قلب الأم بقى :hlp:
> 
> وبالنسبة للفستان أنابس عاوزة أشغلك العريس نلهيه فى حاجة والمعازيم كمان لو تحبى ههههه​


 
لا يوم واحد ايه انا بحب الزيطة وكمان مش هينفع نقف معع بعض انتى مش فاضية وانا مش فاضية لا كل واحد فى يوم 
امم تفتكرى ممكن يتلهى فيه :t9:


----------



## just member (21 مايو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> خفة الدم والروح والبساطة والصداقة اللى بجد
> هديتى بقى ومحدش يحوشنى ههههه
> عروسة تقفيل خارجى يعنى مية مية ههههه
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههه
الله يخليكي على كلمتك الطيبة يا مرمر
بس قوليلى يا سكر
دى بردو تو سيستم زى ما وعدتيني ولااا اية نظامها
وياترى الاوبشن بتاعها عالى:t9:
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس بردو يا امى كتر خيرك انك  جبتيلى هدية
دى حاجة مابتحصلش غير بال10 سنوات مرة
ههههههههه

شكرا اكتير عن جد لمحبتك وكلامك الطيب
ربنا يباركك


*​


----------



## asmicheal (21 مايو 2010)

happy angel قال:


> ميرسى يا أسميشايل على موضوعك اللذيذ ​
> 
> وأختيارك فى محله
> بجد ردود التحفة دى ضحكتنى ههههه
> ...


 

:download:

هوة ابنى الاوسط بنفس شقاوة مرمر واكتر بكتير كتير كتير

ودةاللى مخلينى احب مرمر بجد 

باهنيكى هابى على تربيتك الجميلة 

تعرفى لية 
لان وراء مرح مرمر دماغ روحانية وبقيم اصيلة وجميلة 

وام واعية ناضجة ترعى وتحتضن 

اهنيكى هابى بمرمر الرائعة 

شخصية جميلة فعلا 
صدقينى بتعلم منها 

وتعجبنى جدا 

ليكى حق تسمى نفسك هابى انجل 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شرفتى الموضوع واتمنى متابعتك معانا 

انا هتوصى ببنتك جدا 
لانها عاجبانى جدا 
هية وكل من حاورتهم 

ميرنا + دونا + كليمو + مرمر 
والاعمق والاكثر متعة بالحوار ا علاء كامل 


شكرا ليكم جميعا لاحتمال اسئلتى 

ونتابع اسئلة مرمر الرائعة


----------



## just member (21 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> كل الهدايا كويسة بس ليه عملتِ
> كدة بجوجو
> ...


*قولها يا كليمو
علشان تعرف انها دايما ظلمانى
لية عملتى فيا كدة يا وحشة انتى:t30:

بيني وبينك انا كمان مش عارف انام
هههههههههههه
*​


----------



## just member (21 مايو 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> طيب الحمدلله أن شبه العربية دى عجبتك يا كليمو :99:
> لالا ده جوجو بصراحة ليه معزة عندى وأحتمال تدبح النهارده المعزة دى :vava:
> ههههههه
> لا شكرا على واجب يا أستاذناااا
> لالا أحنا أتفقنا على لفة ld:​


*ياربى ارحمنى
ايس حال ان هابى موصية عليا
منك للى اكلت دراع جوزها على رأى مرنونا

*​


----------



## just member (21 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> *ولو مش فكرتك هتعملي ايه*
> *علي رأي مامتي بقققققققققققق علي الفاضي:t30:*
> *وجاوبي علي الاسئلة من غير لف ولا دوران :smil8:*
> ...


*هى 5 دى ورانا ورانا
هههههههههه
*​


happy angel قال:


> ههههههههه
> معلش يا جوجو المفروض أنت تستحمل أختك
> وبلاش غلاسة على جوجو يامرمر أحسن أنتى عارفة
> ههههههه​


*ههههههههههههه
يا امى من اول ما عرفتها وانا بقول هيك
صليب ولازم اشيلة
اقصد اختى ولازم استحملها
هههههههه
بس بصراحة ربنا يخليهالك يا امى بنوتة مثل السكر
يسوع يباركها برعايتة

*​


happy angel قال:


> ميرسى يا أسميشايل على موضوعك اللذيذ
> وأختيارك فى محله
> بجد ردود التحفة دى ضحكتنى ههههه
> مجرباهااااا أنا عالحقيقة بالوجه المضحك ده و الوجه التانى
> ...


*هى تحفة وبس يا امى
دى مشكلة كبييييرة جدااا
ههههههههههه

*​


----------



## asmicheal (21 مايو 2010)

+اصعب موقف قابلتته..ايه هوة  .. و كيف اتعاملتى معاه؟

+اسعد و اجمل خبر سمعتيه؟

+بتعرفى تكرهى ؟..اكتر مره زعلت فيها من صاحبتك..كان ايه السبب ؟

+ليكى فى الكوره ولو ليكى بتحب نادى ايه فى العالم كاه؟؟؟؟؟؟

+مييييييين اكتر عضو وعضوة بتستريحى لهم اوى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


+هوياتك ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


+الشقاوة اللى انتى فيها موهبة ولا تدريب اخوى هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 مايو 2010)

*koki* قال:


> بصراحة منورة يا مرمر فعلا انا بحب مرمر جدا وشقاوتها و كلامها الحلو
> بجد ياريت كان فى منها يجى 5 كده خلى المنتدى يحلو​



ميرسى خالص يا كوكى على كلامك الجميل 
ولو تحبى أقوم لك بدور الخمسة دول عشان خاطرك :smil16:
يبقى من عنيا 
هههههههه
نورتينى يا سكر ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 مايو 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *هااابي منوره الموضوع كله حبيبتي *
> *هي بتغلس علي الكل فعلا *
> *عايزين نفرح فيها بقي عشان خاطري اتوصي بيها:hlp:*
> *بس اوعي تقوليلها ميرو قالت حاجه*
> *دا سر بيني وبينك بس *​



:nunu0000::nunu0000:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 مايو 2010)

happy angel قال:


> أه أسألووونى أنا مجربة كااااااام موقف بيحصل من ده وانا اللى بتحرج أصلها عملتها مرة فى عزا بطلت أخدها معايا المواقف دى هههههههههه
> منوووورة يا مرمر :t30:​



ههههههههه
نورتينا بصراحة يا هابى فالموضوع ld:
ماتخليكى شوية كمان 
شكل فى حد هيبات بره النهارده:t30:
هههههههه
هابى وبتسيح كدا لالا ده أحنا كدا هنغير الاسم ده :t30:
هههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 مايو 2010)

happy angel قال:


> ميرسى يا أسميشايل على موضوعك اللذيذ
> وأختيارك فى محله
> بجد ردود التحفة دى ضحكتنى ههههه
> مجرباهااااا أنا عالحقيقة بالوجه المضحك ده و الوجه التانى
> ...



:blush2::blush2:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 مايو 2010)

Apsoti قال:


> لا يوم واحد ايه انا بحب الزيطة وكمان مش هينفع نقف معع بعض انتى مش فاضية وانا مش فاضية لا كل واحد فى يوم
> امم تفتكرى ممكن يتلهى فيه :t9:



تصدقى وانا كمان بحب الزيطة 30:
طيب خلاص أحنا نخليه ورا بعض عشان تبقى زيطة بزيطة هههه
اه طبعا هيتلهى ونص ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 مايو 2010)

just member قال:


> *هههههههههههه
> الله يخليكي على كلمتك الطيبة يا مرمر
> بس قوليلى يا سكر
> دى بردو تو سيستم زى ما وعدتيني ولااا اية نظامها
> ...



لا يا جو دى من غير اى سيستم دى هى اللى هتسستمك انت :99:
هههههه
عشان تعرف بس أحنا نحب نوجب معاك :big4:
ياضلاااااااااااالى مش لسه جايبه لك هدية فى عيد ميلادك السنة اللى فاتت 
وكلها كام يوم وييجى وأجيبلك تانى 
زى القطط انت ياجوووو 
ومش خسارة العروسة فى طيبة قلبك دى :new6:
ههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> هوة ابنى الاوسط بنفس شقاوة مرمر واكتر بكتير كتير كتير
> 
> ...



ميرسى يافندم على الكلام الجمييل ده كله :love45:
وفعلا أتمنى أنى أستحقه بجد :closedeye​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 مايو 2010)

just member قال:


> *ياربى ارحمنى
> ايس حال ان هابى موصية عليا
> منك للى اكلت دراع جوزها على رأى مرنونا
> 
> *​




ماهو كل ده نتيجة التوصية علييييييك 
قولها متوصنيش كده وشوف هيحصل أيه 
أحتمال مش المعزة اللى هتدبح ساعتها :t30:
هههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 مايو 2010)

just member قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> يا امى من اول ما عرفتها وانا بقول هيك
> صليب ولازم اشيلة
> اقصد اختى ولازم استحملها
> ...


*

أحب أفهم يعنى لو عندك أعتراااااض ياجو :smil8:
ولا هو أنت أتعودت أنى أحبسك فى موضوع كل يوم وأقفل عليك وأمشى :t30:
هههههههه​*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 مايو 2010)

:smil16:
جيييييت أنا ​



asmicheal قال:


> +اصعب موقف قابلتته..ايه هوة  .. و كيف اتعاملتى معاه؟



بصى انا موقفى كتييييييير ههههه
هحكيلك عن أصعب موقف فالمنتدى هنا لما بقيت مشرفة جديدة كنت مبسوطة اوى انى بعرف أبعت أنذار وأطرد وكدا فى مرة كنت متابعة أوى فى موضوع فالقسم الأسلامى كنت متبعاه جدااااا فالمهم عضو مسلم قل أدبه وأنا مكنتش دخلت الموضوع ده قبل كده فراح بعتلى عضو مبارك وقتها كان متابع معايا فأنا رحت دخلت الموضوع وشفت قلة أدبه اللى حصل رحت بعتله أنذاااار فوجئت أن العضو المبارك بعتلى عالخاص يقولى حصل ايه بفتح الرسالة لقيته بيبلغنى ان جت له مخالفة ههههه أتارينى بعت مخالفة للعضو المبارك ده كااان موقف ورحت بعت ميرنا عشان تنقذنى من الورطة دى والعضو المبارك ده بقى مشرف دلوقت أكييييييد بركة مخالفتى :smil16:ههههه
كان صعب بالنسبة لى جدا وأخدت فترة لا بطرد ولا ببعت انذارات لحد
​


asmicheal قال:


> +اسعد و اجمل خبر سمعتيه؟



مممم
كتييييييييير 
نجاحى مثلا 
لما هأبقى أشوف حد غالى عليا 
كده يعنى ​


asmicheal قال:


> +بتعرفى تكرهى ؟..اكتر مره زعلت فيها من صاحبتك..كان ايه السبب ؟



لا مش بعرف أكره خالص بس زى ماتقولى كده بعرف أخد موقف كويس أووووى 
لما أحس أنها فى وقت معين صحبتنى أوى عشان عاوزة منى حاجة وانا مش بحب أبدا صداقة المصلحة دى فعلا بتضايقنى جدااا ​



asmicheal قال:


> +ليكى فى الكوره ولو ليكى بتحب نادى ايه فى العالم كاه؟؟؟؟؟



أه ليااااا على بسييييييط أنا أهلاووووية وبحب أتابع ماتشات الأهلى ولو كانت مصر بتلعب بس 
لالا ماليش فى نوادى غير الاهلى على قدينا بقى :hlp:​


asmicheal قال:


> +مييييييين اكتر عضو وعضوة بتستريحى لهم اوى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



كتيييييييير بدون ذكر أسماء 
ليا هنا أكتر من أخوااااات مش أصحاب بس 
هما عارفين نفسهم بقى :766ah:
​


asmicheal قال:


> +هوياتك ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



بحب أوى أرسم أو ألون ممكن وأنا بذاكر وزهقت أعمل فى الكتاب اللى بذاكر فيه كراسة رسم هههه
بالاضافة الى طبعا النت والكمبيوتر وبحب أوى أدخل المطبخ وأجرب أكلات من أختراعى كده هههه​


asmicheal قال:


> +الشقاوة اللى انتى فيها موهبة ولا تدريب اخوى هههههههههههههههههه



ممكن تكون موهبة وبتزيييييييد مع التدريب الاخوى 
أو التدريب الأموى 30: ههههههه
​


----------



## happy angel (21 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> هوة ابنى الاوسط بنفس شقاوة مرمر واكتر بكتير كتير كتير
> 
> ...




ميرررررررسى خالص يا اسميشيال على كلامك الرقيق ده 
وربنا يخليلك أولادك 
وكويس أنه عندك جزء من مرمر يفكرك بيها 
ههههههه
أكييييييد هتابع معاكوا الموضوع 
دى فرصة هههههه​


----------



## happy angel (21 مايو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> ممكن تكون موهبة وبتزيييييييد مع التدريب الاخوى
> أو التدريب الأموى 30: ههههههه
> ​



ههههههههههههه
اها يعنى بتدربى فيا :smil8:​


----------



## asmicheal (21 مايو 2010)

هية الاسئلة دى 



احب اعرف اجابتك الخاصة والمختلفة عليها 

اشقى مرمر 


تعليقك  مرمر  على الصور التالية 



:download:
















































































































​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (22 مايو 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههه بجد شربات يا مرموووووورة
وفكرة لذيذة اسميشال ,ربنا يعوضك


----------



## nerooo_jesus (22 مايو 2010)

بصى انا موقفى كتييييييير ههههه
هحكيلك عن أصعب موقف فالمنتدى هنا لما بقيت مشرفة جديدة كنت مبسوطة اوى انى بعرف أبعت أنذار وأطرد وكدا فى مرة كنت متابعة أوى فى موضوع فالقسم الأسلامى كنت متبعاه جدااااا فالمهم عضو مسلم قل أدبه وأنا مكنتش دخلت الموضوع ده قبل كده فراح بعتلى عضو مبارك وقتها كان متابع معايا فأنا رحت دخلت الموضوع وشفت قلة أدبه اللى حصل رحت بعتله أنذاااار فوجئت أن العضو المبارك بعتلى عالخاص يقولى حصل ايه بفتح الرسالة لقيته بيبلغنى ان جت له مخالفة ههههه أتارينى بعت مخالفة للعضو المبارك ده كااان موقف ورحت بعت ميرنا عشان تنقذنى من الورطة دى والعضو المبارك ده بقى مشرف دلوقت أكييييييد بركة مخالفتى :smil16:ههههه
كان صعب بالنسبة لى جدا وأخدت فترة لا بطرد ولا ببعت انذارات لحد



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلووووو الموقف دة من بعد ما شفتة انسى انى انبهك لاى حاجة مخالفة 
هو انا لحقت اقعد فى المنتدى عشان اطرد هههههههههههههه
 ​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 مايو 2010)

*مرررررررررررررررمرررررررررررررررر*
*يالهووووووووووووووى      يا جدعان هى هنا ومحدش يقولى *
*ماشى  المهم كله الى اعرفه عن مشرفتنا الجميلة الرقيقة صاحبت الردود  الجااااااامدة*
*انها مش بتعمل حاجة فى حيتها غير انها   بتحذف مواضيع او   تعملها دمج*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*علشان كدا الواحد حرم ينزل موضوع   وهذا ان دل على شى يدل انها   مشرفة  صاحيه *
*هنخلى روك يرقيكى ويزودليك  الحساااااااااب*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*منوووووووورة  يا مرمر*
​


----------



## *koki* (22 مايو 2010)

ولاهى عسل يا مرمر
مش بقولكم خلوا منها 5 فى المنتدى

انا لسة متابعة معاكم و فكرتك حلوة يا اسماشيل


----------



## Coptic Man (22 مايو 2010)

happy angel قال:


> أه أسألووونى أنا مجربة كااااااام موقف بيحصل من ده وانا اللى بتحرج أصلها عملتها مرة فى عزا بطلت أخدها معايا المواقف دى هههههههههه​
> 
> 
> 
> منوووورة يا مرمر :t30:​


 
ياريت تحكيلنا شوية عالمواقف اللي بتعملها معاكي يا هابي :fun_lol:​ 
وبصراحة هي مش هتطلع حلوة كدا لوحدها​ 
لولا مامتها زي العسل كدا

:36_3_11::36_3_11::36_3_11:​ 
ربنا يخليكي لينا​


----------



## Coptic Man (22 مايو 2010)

> بصى انا موقفى كتييييييير ههههه
> هحكيلك عن أصعب موقف فالمنتدى هنا لما بقيت مشرفة جديدة كنت مبسوطة اوى انى بعرف أبعت أنذار وأطرد وكدا فى مرة كنت متابعة أوى فى موضوع فالقسم الأسلامى كنت متبعاه جدااااا فالمهم عضو مسلم قل أدبه وأنا مكنتش دخلت الموضوع ده قبل كده فراح بعتلى عضو مبارك وقتها كان متابع معايا فأنا رحت دخلت الموضوع وشفت قلة أدبه اللى حصل رحت بعتله أنذاااار فوجئت أن العضو المبارك بعتلى عالخاص يقولى حصل ايه بفتح الرسالة لقيته بيبلغنى ان جت له مخالفة ههههه أتارينى بعت مخالفة للعضو المبارك ده كااان موقف ورحت بعت ميرنا عشان تنقذنى من الورطة دى والعضو المبارك ده بقى مشرف دلوقت أكييييييد بركة مخالفتى :smil16:ههههه
> كان صعب بالنسبة لى جدا وأخدت فترة لا بطرد ولا ببعت انذارات لحد




ده احنا المفروض علي كدا نرقيكي :new6: ​ 


> أه ليااااا على بسييييييط أنا أهلاووووية وبحب أتابع ماتشات الأهلى ولو كانت مصر بتلعب بس
> لالا ماليش فى نوادى غير الاهلى على قدينا بقى :hlp:​




اول مرة اعرف انك اهلاوية :11azy: 




> بحب أوى أرسم أو ألون ممكن وأنا بذاكر وزهقت أعمل فى الكتاب اللى بذاكر فيه كراسة رسم هههه
> بالاضافة الى طبعا النت والكمبيوتر وبحب أوى أدخل المطبخ وأجرب أكلات من أختراعى كده هههه​




اكيد دي ضربية التفوق صح يا مرمر :fun_lol: 



> ممكن تكون موهبة وبتزيييييييد مع التدريب الاخوى
> أو التدريب الأموى 30: ههههههه​




هنشوف الموضوع ده مع هابي 

نخليها توضبك شوية احم قصدي تضربك يووووه قصدي تدربك

شكل  الكيبورد فيه حاجة:new6:

بس سيبك انتي تحفة يا بنتي كويس اني مفيش الا مرمر واحدة والا كانت خــ قصدي عمرت طبعا:new6::new6:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 مايو 2010)

*ونعمة المشرفين ههههههههههههه*
*والله عرفتوا تختاروا مشرفين هههههههههههه*​


----------



## just member (22 مايو 2010)

coptic man قال:


> ياريت تحكيلنا شوية عالمواقف اللي بتعملها معاكي يا هابي :fun_lol:​
> وبصراحة هي مش هتطلع حلوة كدا لوحدها​
> لولا مامتها زي العسل كدا
> 
> ...


*وبعدين يعنى يا كوبتك
وهو انت علشان ادمن فاكر ماحدش هيقدر يكلمك ولا اية
راجع يا حبيبى نفسك ومشاركتك دى
والورد الاحمر دة كمان
والا هعمل عليك مظاهرة  هخليك  تقدم استقالتك
هاااااااااا
فكر وقرر كدة بهدوء
تتراجع عن ها المعاكسة
اقصد المشاركة ولا ايييييييية
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 مايو 2010)

happy angel قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> اها يعنى بتدربى فيا :smil8:​



لالا متفهمنيش غلط :t4::t4:
أحم ..
سبونا نعيش اللحظة بقى 
ههههههه​


----------



## asmicheal (22 مايو 2010)

just member قال:


> *وبعدين يعنى يا كوبتك*
> 
> *وهو انت علشان ادمن فاكر ماحدش هيقدر يكلمك ولا اية*
> *راجع يا حبيبى نفسك ومشاركتك دى*
> ...


 



Coptic Man قال:


> ياريت تحكيلنا شوية عالمواقف اللي بتعملها معاكي يا هابي :fun_lol:​
> 
> وبصراحة هي مش هتطلع حلوة كدا لوحدها​
> لولا مامتها زي العسل كدا​
> ...


 


:download:



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههه


شباب ما تتخانقوش 

هابى انجل مننا وعلينا 

وهية مش هتعز عليكم حاجة 

وديتها دبلتين وشبكة يعنى حسبة خمسين الف 

ومرمر بقى تشوف اللى يعجبها 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## just member (22 مايو 2010)

*لالالالا الحكاية مش بالفلوس
دة ادمن ومرتبة اعلى منى بكتير

اختيارك مش موفق 

ومش هلعب معاكم تانى 
بس هة

هههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> هية الاسئلة دى
> 
> 
> 
> ...



أووووووووووك :99: ​








مممم..
عارفة ده منظرى لما أكون متاغظة من حد ببقى مغلولة كده ونفسى أعضهld:
هههههههه
:​














أنااااااااااااا فى نت الموبيل ببقى كده بس مع أختلاف الحجم :vava: ههههههه
أدمان النت ده مشكلة يوصل لأى حاجة بالشكل ده ​









[/COLOR][/SIZE]






ممم...
سمعونى أغنية يا حبيبتى يا مصر 30:
هههههه
أم العياااااال بتبقى محتاسة بعيالها تخيلوا بقى أم الدنيا :hlp: ​











الموت علينااااااا حق ههههه
لا دى كده فسحة موت وأنا محبس الفسح دى  ​










يسلااام ..
ده أدمان الكمبيوتر وصل للفران كمان:new6: ​













دى أخرة اللى ميسمعش كلام ماما 
أو ممكن أخرة اللى ماما متسمعش كلامه :gy0000:
هههههههه​









مبسووووطة بيه عشان لو غاظ حد ييجى منه لسانه كبييييير :ura1:
ههههههه​









 مممم
بيفكرنى بحد بيبقى نفس المنظر بالظبط لو دبانة رايحة جايه قدامه كده :smile02
هههههه
​ 










ده أكييييييييييد أثر الحر:new6: ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 مايو 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه بجد شربات يا مرموووووورة
> وفكرة لذيذة اسميشال ,ربنا يعوضك







nerooo_jesus قال:


> بصى انا موقفى كتييييييير ههههه
> هحكيلك عن أصعب موقف فالمنتدى هنا لما بقيت مشرفة جديدة كنت مبسوطة اوى انى بعرف أبعت أنذار وأطرد وكدا فى مرة كنت متابعة أوى فى موضوع فالقسم الأسلامى كنت متبعاه جدااااا فالمهم عضو مسلم قل أدبه وأنا مكنتش دخلت الموضوع ده قبل كده فراح بعتلى عضو مبارك وقتها كان متابع معايا فأنا رحت دخلت الموضوع وشفت قلة أدبه اللى حصل رحت بعتله أنذاااار فوجئت أن العضو المبارك بعتلى عالخاص يقولى حصل ايه بفتح الرسالة لقيته بيبلغنى ان جت له مخالفة ههههه أتارينى بعت مخالفة للعضو المبارك ده كااان موقف ورحت بعت ميرنا عشان تنقذنى من الورطة دى والعضو المبارك ده بقى مشرف دلوقت أكييييييد بركة مخالفتى :smil16:ههههه
> كان صعب بالنسبة لى جدا وأخدت فترة لا بطرد ولا ببعت انذارات لحد
> 
> ...




هههههههههههه
لا يانيرو يا حبيبتى من غير ما تنبهينى 
أنا بحب أعمل خير دايمااااااااا لعلمك :nunu0000::nunu0000:
ميرسى ياقمر لكلامك ويابت السنة خلصت:t26:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 مايو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *مرررررررررررررررمرررررررررررررررر*
> *يالهووووووووووووووى      يا جدعان هى هنا ومحدش يقولى *
> *ماشى  المهم كله الى اعرفه عن مشرفتنا الجميلة الرقيقة صاحبت الردود  الجااااااامدة*
> *انها مش بتعمل حاجة فى حيتها غير انها   بتحذف مواضيع او   تعملها دمج*
> ...



هههههههههه
انا صح انا ملاحظاك بتطلت تنزل حاجة عندى :smil16:
ماشى يا جون ونزل براختك يافندم وأوعدك لو حتى مكرر 
أكيد هحذفه :t30:
هههههه
لا كمان يا باشا بطرد وببعت مخالفات لو نحب تجرب يعنى :t30:
يسمع منك روك يابنى 30:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 مايو 2010)

*koki* قال:


> ولاهى عسل يا مرمر
> مش بقولكم خلوا منها 5 فى المنتدى
> 
> انا لسة متابعة معاكم و فكرتك حلوة يا اسماشيل



هههههههه
طب ينفع أقوم لك أنا بدور ال 5 دول :smil16:
ميرسى لذوقك ياسكر :Love_Letter_Send:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 مايو 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> ياريت تحكيلنا شوية عالمواقف اللي بتعملها معاكي يا هابي :fun_lol:​
> وبصراحة هي مش هتطلع حلوة كدا لوحدها​
> لولا مامتها زي العسل كدا
> 
> ...



هههههههههه
اااااااه وماله تحكى :11azy:
وايه جو الورد والرومانسية ده أنشالله :nunu0000:
لالا أنا أليكساوية يعنى لو شفت ماما تتعاكس قدامى كده نسيح دم 
ننعاكس من ورانا اااااااااااه ساعتها لينا عذرنا:new6:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 مايو 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> ده احنا المفروض علي كدا نرقيكي :new6:



ههههههههه
طيب رقينى يلاااااااا 30:​


Coptic Man قال:


> اول مرة اعرف انك اهلاوية :11azy:




وأدييييييك عرفت فى أى أعتراض :thnk0001:​


Coptic Man قال:


> اكيد دي ضربية التفوق صح يا مرمر :fun_lol:



ههههههههههه
اه طبعا أنت عارف يعنى:blush2:​



Coptic Man قال:


> هنشوف الموضوع ده مع هابي
> 
> نخليها توضبك شوية احم قصدي تضربك يووووه قصدي تدربك
> 
> شكل  الكيبورد فيه حاجة:new6:



هههههههههه
على أساس ايه توضبنى دى يعنى 
أحب أفهم وجهه نظر جنابك 
شكل الكيبورد ده هيضرك يا يا مينا يابنى :t26:​



Coptic Man قال:


> بس سيبك انتي تحفة يا بنتي كويس اني مفيش الا مرمر واحدة والا كانت خــ قصدي عمرت طبعا:new6::new6:




الله يتحفك يا مووون 
ااااااه كويس أنها واحدة بس 
الكيبورد بتاعتك ده محتاج تظبيييطة شكله موقعك فى غلط كتير :nunu0000:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ونعمة المشرفين ههههههههههههه*
> *والله عرفتوا تختاروا مشرفين هههههههههههه*​



:yaka::yaka:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 مايو 2010)

just member قال:


> *وبعدين يعنى يا كوبتك
> وهو انت علشان ادمن فاكر ماحدش هيقدر يكلمك ولا اية
> راجع يا حبيبى نفسك ومشاركتك دى
> والورد الاحمر دة كمان
> ...




:new6::new6::new6:
جميييييل طرطور أنا بقى :w00t:
هههههه
الحق يا جو شوف بيقول هابى زى العسل 
وأنت راجل صعيييييدى الأصل ( كده وكده يعنى :a4: ههه )
يعنى أحب أشوف دم ومش هوصيكم بقى :fun_lol:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههه
ايه هو ده الموضوع أتقلب لخاطبة ولماما كمان 
طب أحم نحن هنا :smil16:
هههههههه
اه معاكى حق يا أسميشايل خمسين الف 
اى حد معاه خمسين الف الا سحتوت مرفوض ههههه
انا ماليش دعوة بقى انا اللى فى وش المدفع راعونى :11azy:
ههههههه​


----------



## asmicheal (22 مايو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ايه هو ده الموضوع أتقلب لخاطبة ولماما كمان
> طب أحم نحن هنا :smil16:
> ...


 


:download:


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ماما مين يا جميلة انتى 

اللى سبق اكل النبا 

ما بابا دفع وشال من زمان 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الكلام عليكى يا عروسة 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههه




اوعى تزعلى يا اسكندرانية 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 مايو 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> :yaka::yaka:​


*اشتاتا شلوط هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 مايو 2010)

*طب انا معايا 50000 زلوط *
*وشوفي انتي بقي الزلوط بيساوي كام جنيه مصري هههههه*
*هخطب طنط بقي ههههههههه*​


----------



## Coptic Man (22 مايو 2010)

just member قال:


> *وبعدين يعنى يا كوبتك*
> 
> *وهو انت علشان ادمن فاكر ماحدش هيقدر يكلمك ولا اية*
> *راجع يا حبيبى نفسك ومشاركتك دى*
> ...


 
وانتا متغاظ ليه براحتي بقي :t30:

وبعينك اننا اتراجع عن المعاكسة او اقدم استقالتي :fun_lol:

متلعبش مع اللون الاحمر يا جوجو

وبعدين انا سبقتك وقدمت ورد اكيد متغاظ من كدا هههههههه


----------



## Coptic Man (22 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
تمام وانا موافق ايدك يا اسميشال علي الخمسين الف وسيبي عليا انا الدبلتين ههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic Man (22 مايو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> اااااااه وماله تحكى :11azy:
> وايه جو الورد والرومانسية ده أنشالله :nunu0000:
> ...


 
ههههههههههه

اه ورد و رومانسية في مشكلة معاكي يا مرمر

خافي علي نفسك يا بتي انتي مش قدي

وهتتعاكس قدامك علشان تبقي من غير حجة 

وابقي ورينا بقي هتعملي ايه يا صغيرة :new6:

و متاخديش الورد اللي باعتهولها سامعة :nunu0000:


----------



## Coptic Man (23 مايو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> ههههههههه​
> طيب رقينى يلاااااااا 30:​





ده بعينك انتي هتطردي وبس ده اخرك يا بتي :11azy:




Coptic MarMar قال:


> وأدييييييك عرفت فى أى أعتراض :thnk0001:​


 


اكيد انا زمالكاوي :smil16:




Coptic MarMar قال:


> هههههههههه
> على أساس ايه توضبنى دى يعنى
> أحب أفهم وجهه نظر جنابك
> شكل الكيبورد ده هيضرك يا يا مينا يابنى :t26:​


 


انا قولت توضبك اخص عليكي ده الكيبورد يا بنتي مش انا

انا قصدي تدربك افهمي قصدي بقي

ويضرني ليه بقي هيعض ولا ايه هههه




Coptic MarMar قال:


> الله يتحفك يا مووون
> ااااااه كويس أنها واحدة بس ​
> الكيبورد بتاعتك ده محتاج تظبيييطة شكله موقعك فى غلط كتير :nunu0000:​


 


عندك حق هاتيلي كيبورد غيره بقي علي حسابك هههههه


----------



## asmicheal (23 مايو 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> تمام وانا موافق ايدك يا اسميشال علي الخمسين الف وسيبي عليا انا الدبلتين ههههههههههههههه


 


:download:


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههه

بعرق جبينك  انت (مش جبينى انا )

تاخد نصيبك 

جاهز عبى وشيل 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هوة انا طولت فى الاخضر كتير 

شكلى استويت وهازرق على ايديكم الكريمتين 

يا فرحتك يا صديقى اللدود فيا 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (23 مايو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> هههههههههه
> انا صح انا ملاحظاك بتطلت تنزل حاجة عندى :smil16:
> ماشى يا جون ونزل براختك يافندم وأوعدك لو حتى مكرر
> أكيد هحذفه :t30:
> ...


----------



## just member (23 مايو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:
> جميييييل طرطور أنا بقى :w00t:
> هههههه
> الحق يا جو شوف بيقول هابى زى العسل
> ...


*سوسة:t30:*​


asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


*الكلام عليها اية بس يا اسماشيل انتى عايزة تقتلينا
دة احنا بنتكلم  على مامتها وبهزار كمااااان وقلقانين منها
وبصراحة من قلبى بحكيها كلمة بالحقيقة

يا امى الغالية يا ملاك الفرح
شو بحبك وبحب وجودك بحياتى يا امى
ربنا يخليلى ياكى

*​


----------



## just member (23 مايو 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> وانتا متغاظ ليه براحتي بقي :t30:
> 
> وبعينك اننا اتراجع عن المعاكسة او اقدم استقالتي :fun_lol:
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههه
ايوة ايوة
يا صباح التهديد
عموما انت طلعت اجدع منى لانك على الاقل قدمت حاجة
وبينى وبينك اة
متغاظ من كدة :smil8:

بص بقى اللوجو دة
:mus25:

ههههههههههههههههههه
شو رأيك:t30:
*​


Coptic Man قال:


> تمام وانا موافق ايدك يا اسميشال علي الخمسين الف وسيبي عليا انا الدبلتين ههههههههههههههه


*ما قلنا الحكاية مش متعادلة
حتى دى هنخلصها بالفلوس
ياربى عليكم يا مصريييين
ما قلت يا جماعة انة ادمن ومرتبة اعلى منى
يعنى الغبان ياللى مثلى يعمل اية يعنى:11azy:

*​


----------



## asmicheal (23 مايو 2010)

يا جماعة ما تتخانقوش 

الموضوع بايد مرمر 

طبعا هتبلغ هابى بميعاد الزفاف 

مرمر بنت اصول بردة 

وهية بقى تختار اللى يعجبها 
وبعرق جيبينة يجيب شبكتها 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههه


موضوع اية دة يا ربى 

اللى   يورط العالم كدة فى بعضها 



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههه


----------



## just member (23 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> يا جماعة ما تتخانقوش
> 
> الموضوع بايد مرمر
> 
> ...


*انتى بردو مصممة؟؟؟
لا اله الا المسيح..!!!*​


----------



## Coptic Man (23 مايو 2010)

just member قال:


> *ههههههههههه*​
> 
> 
> *ايوة ايوة*
> ...


 
رائي اني هيندلق عليك مياه دلوقتي من فوق :12f616~137:




just member قال:


> *ما قلنا الحكاية مش متعادلة*
> *حتى دى هنخلصها بالفلوس*
> *ياربى عليكم يا مصريييين*
> *ما قلت يا جماعة انة ادمن ومرتبة اعلى منى*
> *يعنى الغبان ياللى مثلى يعمل اية يعنى:11azy:*​


 
يتبرع ولو بجنيه تعاطفك واحده مو كفاية 

ولا نجيب الدهشانة وانتا فاهمني يا حبي :01fdab~189:


----------



## Coptic Man (23 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> يا جماعة ما تتخانقوش
> 
> الموضوع بايد مرمر
> 
> ...


 
ايه موضوع العرق اللي مأثرة فيكي ده يا اسماشيل :t11:

ده حتي مرمر تقرف من الشبكة

انتي هاتي الخمسين الف ومش مشكلة موضوع العرق 

نجيب الشبكة ونقف بيها في الشمس شوية هتبقي تمام :t30:


----------



## asmicheal (23 مايو 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> ايه موضوع العرق اللي مأثرة فيكي ده يا اسماشيل :t11:
> 
> ده حتي مرمر تقرف من الشبكة
> 
> ...


 



:download:

لا احب امشى طقسى 

هوة قال بعرق جبينك كوبتك مان تجيب شبكتك 
مش بعرق جبين اسميشال 

بطلوا اقتباسات بقى 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههه


هههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 مايو 2010)

كفاااااااية هزار على هابى بدال ما :budo:

:new6::new6::new6:


أنا من هذاااا المنبر بطلب الموضوع الجاى ليكى يا اسميشايل للواد كوبتك والواد جوجو

ونسمى الموضوع توم وجيرى :hlp:​


----------



## asmicheal (23 مايو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> كفاااااااية هزار على هابى بدال ما :budo:​
> 
> :new6::new6::new6:​
> 
> ...


 


:download:


باعتبار انك عايزة دم فى المنتدى 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههه

لا يا ستى 

واحد احمر 
والثانى اصفر 

وانا مخضرة على وش ازرقاق 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههه

هههههههه


----------



## just member (23 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:





asmicheal قال:


> واحد احمر
> والثانى اصفر
> 
> وانا مخضرة على وش ازرقاق
> ...


*يا امى قولى انتى بس يارب وعلى ايديا انشاء الله
مش هحرمك من الشرف دة خالص
وحياتك كمان الازرق ياللى فية شريطة سودة 
علشان تعرفى انتى غالية علينا قد اية

لما بتقول واحد احمر والتانى اصفر جالى احساس كدة اننا سفاحين
او قتالين قتلة
ههههههههههههههههه

*​


----------



## johna&jesus (23 مايو 2010)

_ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه_
_وهو دا حال المشرفين فى  المنتدى فينك يا روك؟_
_تيجى تلحق المنتدى:new6::new6::new6:_​


----------



## asmicheal (23 مايو 2010)

just member قال:


> *يا امى قولى انتى بس يارب وعلى ايديا انشاء الله*
> 
> *مش هحرمك من الشرف دة خالص*
> *وحياتك كمان الازرق ياللى فية شريطة سودة *
> ...




:download:


بعد شر عليكم 
سفاحين وقتالين قتلة  

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

دول بياخدوا عقوبة ويخفوا 

انما المشرفين 
بيفضلوا احمر واصفر 

المباركين بس اللى بيزرقوا 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههه

عموما تسلم ايدك د /جوجو 
زرقاء بشريطة سودا 
سودا بشريطة زرقاء 

اهة كلة ازرقاق 

​


----------



## just member (23 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> بعد شر عليكم
> ...


*اسم الصليب على قلبك الطيب
المشرفين احمر واصفر  مابيحصلهمش حاجة علشان هما بحد ذاتهم صخرة
واعمدة اساسية للمنتدى

الاعضاء المباركين بقى  فوق راسنا كلهم ونخدمهم بعيونا
بس اللى بيحب اللون الازرق مايغلاش علية بردو
وهو يعنى هنلاقى اعز منكم
ههههههههههه
بس واضح من كلامك الكتير عن الازرق انك بتحبية عن الاخضر
عموما بيني وبينك اى شيئ بالمنتدى يتحب
بس انتى أأمرى بس
*
​


----------



## asmicheal (23 مايو 2010)

just member قال:


> *اسم الصليب على قلبك الطيب*
> 
> *المشرفين احمر واصفر مابيحصلهمش حاجة علشان هما بحد ذاتهم صخرة*
> *واعمدة اساسية للمنتدى*
> ...


 

:download:

يعنى يا د/جوجو 
انا مش بلحق اختار 

بين الاخضر والازرق 

هية بتيجى كدة 

هدايا وتتسحب هدايا 


وهدايا قوم عند قوم فوائد 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (23 مايو 2010)

مرمر الامورة نتابع الموضوع 

ولا اية رايك جميلتى الشقية 

جدا جدا جدا


----------



## just member (23 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> يعنى يا د/جوجو
> انا مش بلحق اختار
> ...


*ياستى وقتها اعتبريها هدية منى

اصلك غالية علينا والمصحف
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 مايو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه_
> _وهو دا حال المشرفين فى  المنتدى فينك يا روك؟_
> _تيجى تلحق المنتدى:new6::new6::new6:_​



مااااااالك ومال المشرفين ياد ياجون :t26:
لالا متلعبش بعداد عمرك:nunu0000::nunu0000:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> مرمر الامورة نتابع الموضوع
> 
> ولا اية رايك جميلتى الشقية
> 
> جدا جدا جدا



أه كملى مستعدة أنا :budo:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 مايو 2010)

just member قال:


> *يا امى قولى انتى بس يارب وعلى ايديا انشاء الله
> مش هحرمك من الشرف دة خالص
> وحياتك كمان الازرق ياللى فية شريطة سودة
> علشان تعرفى انتى غالية علينا قد اية
> ...




هههههههههه
ايه حصلك يا جوجو 
اللى يشوفك من أول يوم ليك فالمنتدى كنت ملاك لدرجة قولت انك هتصعد مننا 
دلوقت بقيييييت الشيطان يعظ :smil16: ههههه
بقيت شرير يا جوووووو لالا كده وحش عشانك يابنى 
ده أنت عمال تخس من الشر اللى ماليك 30:
جووو ياجوووو مليتووووه البلد :t30:
ههههههه
من زمان مش خاليتك تشد فى شعرك بقى :hlp:​


----------



## asmicheal (23 مايو 2010)

+ بتحبى تسمعى اية فى التراتيل ؟ 
واكتر مرتلين تحبيهم 


+ اظرف 

اعتذار 

عصبية 

خناقة 

خدمة 



+ تفتكرى وانتى صغيرة اكتر لعبة كنتى بتحبيها اية ؟ وهيا فين دلوقتى ؟

وكنتى بتعملى اية فى لعبك ولعب اخواتك ؟




+ اصعب امر ماما بتقولة لمرمر ويخليها تبقى مش هابى ؟

و امتى مرمر بتضحك من قلبها مع احلى ماما هابى بالدنيا كلها 




+ جمل متكررة   او ايفية مشهور متكرر من 


بابا 


ماما 

اخوكى العاقل 

اخوكى الشقى


----------



## just member (23 مايو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> هههههههههه
> ايه حصلك يا جوجو
> اللى يشوفك من أول يوم ليك فالمنتدى كنت ملاك لدرجة قولت انك هتصعد مننا
> دلوقت بقيييييت الشيطان يعظ :smil16: ههههه
> ...


*مرمر 
انتى اخر الناس تتكلمى عنى:smil8:
مقدرش انسى انك انتى اللى عملتى فيا هيك
وربنا يعلم مو كان فيني بعرف عربى اصلا
شوفى هلا تعليمك وصلنى وين
وبعدين شرير شرير يا بطوطة من بعض ما عندكم
طيب دة اية رأيك انا بحاول بس اكون شرير علشانك
ههههههههههههههههههههه
علشان بس اقدر اتعامل معاكى يا تحفة انتى:t30:


*​


----------



## روزي86 (23 مايو 2010)

just member قال:


> *مرمر *
> 
> *انتى اخر الناس تتكلمى عنى:smil8:*
> *مقدرش انسى انك انتى اللى عملتى فيا هيك*
> ...


 

ههههههههههههه يا سيدي يا سيدي

لالالالالالالا انت شرير من يومك يا جوجو وبلاش تلكيك ههههههههه:t30:


----------



## just member (23 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه يا سيدي يا سيدي
> 
> لالالالالالالا انت شرير من يومك يا جوجو وبلاش تلكيك ههههههههه:t30:


*هههههههههههه
يا الله
شرير ومن يومى كمان
اسم الصليب
شو ها المواهب ياللى مو كان فيني اعرفها

*​


----------



## روزي86 (23 مايو 2010)

just member قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> 
> *يا الله*
> *شرير ومن يومى كمان*
> ...


 

هههههههههههههه الحمد لله اديك عرفتها علي ايدينا هههههههههههه

عد الجمايل يلا

بقولك صحيح يا جوجو هما وصلول لكام لحد دلوقتي ههههههههه:t30:


----------



## just member (23 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه الحمد لله اديك عرفتها علي ايدينا هههههههههههه
> 
> عد الجمايل يلا
> 
> بقولك صحيح يا جوجو هما وصلول لكام لحد دلوقتي ههههههههه:t30:


*لا كتيييييييير
وهو هييجى من بعد خيركم 



بت يا مرمر ع فكرة فيا مستنيكي تجاوبى منشان اضحك عليكي شوية:t30:
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> + بتحبى تسمعى اية فى التراتيل ؟
> واكتر مرتلين تحبيهم



بحب أسمع ترنيمة أنا مستاهلش 
وقصيدة واحبيبى وأنت لم تنصت لسيدنا 
وترنيمة م ر ى م للعذراء مريم 
بحب ساتر ميخائيل ومريم بطرس وأحيانا بولس ملاك بسمعه ​



asmicheal قال:


> + اظرف
> اعتذار



شفت موضوع فالمنتدى وشفت فى جملة مش عجبانى فبعت لصاخب الموضوع بصححها 
فلقيته بيقولى كملى الجملة ههههه 
ففهمت انى كنت غلط فأعتذرت بضحك :a4:​


asmicheal قال:


> + اظرف
> عصبية



كنت فالكلية بتكلم مع شخصية فاهمة انها تعرف فى كل حاااااجة
المهم أخينا ده كان بيتكلم عن مهرجان الكرازة المهم عصبنى بشكل مش معقوووول لدرجة ان كتير فى الكلية أتلموا حولينا يشوفوا فى ايه هههه ماهو انا كنت لازم أقنعه يا أقتله بقى ههههه 
والحمدلله أقتنع فالأخررررر وراح جاب لى شيكولاته يقولى هدى نفسك هههههه​


asmicheal قال:


> + اظرف
> خناقة



مممم..
أتخنقت خناقة جامدة أوووى مع حد قريب منى وشيلنا من بعض ومتكلمناش يوم بحاله وفالأخر أتضح ان سبب المشكلة مش موجود اصلا هههههه يعنى حرف ضيع الدنيا ​


asmicheal قال:


> + اظرف
> خدمة



خدمة الاطفاااال وخصوصا فالمعسكرات بتبقى متعة بجد​


asmicheal قال:


> + تفتكرى وانتى صغيرة اكتر لعبة كنتى بتحبيها اية ؟ وهيا فين دلوقتى ؟
> وكنتى بتعملى اية فى لعبك ولعب اخواتك ؟



كنت بجب العب اتارى اووووى 
لا اترمى من زماااان لان الكمبيوتر غطى عليه 
بالنسبة للعبى انا كنت بحب العرايس اووووى كنت اجيبها واقعد البس فيها واذوقها بالمونكير يووووه ده انا كنت بخليها تكره اليوم اللى اتصنعت فيه هههههه
لعب أخواتى مكنتش بعمل بيها حاجة لانى مكنتش بحب الا العرايس ولعب الولاد بتبقى مختلفة مكنتش بحبها​



asmicheal قال:


> + اصعب امر ماما بتقولة لمرمر ويخليها تبقى مش هابى ؟



مممم...
لما تقومنى من عالمنتدى وأنا قاعدة ومبسوطة كده :smil8:
ههههههه​



asmicheal قال:


> و امتى مرمر بتضحك من قلبها مع احلى ماما هابى بالدنيا كلها ؟



لماااااا بتتكلم معايا فى خصوصياتى ونكون أصدقاء من بعض 
بضحك من قلبى ​



asmicheal قال:


> + جمل متكررة او ايفية مشهور متكرر من
> 
> بابا



ربنا يرحمه 
لا بصراحة مفتكرش لانى كنت صغيرة :smil16:​



asmicheal قال:


> ماما



بطلى ضحك زهقتينى هههههههه​


asmicheal قال:


> أخويا العاقل



أنتى على طوووووووول عالمنتدى 
بمعدل 24 فاليوم بسمعها هههههه​


asmicheal قال:


> أخويا الشقى



لا مش فاكرة له أحنا دايما بنهزر ونضحك​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 مايو 2010)

just member قال:


> *مرمر
> انتى اخر الناس تتكلمى عنى:smil8:
> مقدرش انسى انك انتى اللى عملتى فيا هيك
> وربنا يعلم مو كان فيني بعرف عربى اصلا
> ...



:new6: :new6: :new6:

لالابرىء يا واااااااااد ده انا صدقنك فعلا هههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 مايو 2010)

just member قال:


> *
> بت يا مرمر ع فكرة فيا مستنيكي تجاوبى منشان اضحك عليكي شوية:t30:
> *​



بقى منشان تضحك عليا :vava:
جوجو ضحكت ؟ :nunu0000::nunu0000:​


----------



## just member (23 مايو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> بقى منشان تضحك عليا :vava:
> جوجو ضحكت ؟ :nunu0000::nunu0000:​


*ممممممممممش فاكر
هههههههههههه
اية العصايا دى 
مابتهددش انا:t30:
جربى كدة تمدى ايدك وانتى تلاقيني
ههههههههههههههه:crazy_pil
*​


----------



## asmicheal (25 يونيو 2010)

استزوقت انا علشان امتحاناتك 

بس  خلصتى 

فاهلا بيكى وحشتينا كلنا 


نستانف تانى 

ممكن 

كوبتك عسولة 

دة اسمها بالنسبة لى حصريا متبوظوش اسمها 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> استزوقت انا علشان امتحاناتك
> 
> بس  خلصتى
> 
> ...



*ااااااه أخيرا خلصت وفضيت اهو leasantr
ياباشا يخليك ليااااا 
وأنا مستعدة معاكى  :t4:
*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 يونيو 2010)

جميلة اوى


----------



## asmicheal (25 يونيو 2010)

تعليقك كوبتك عسولة 




































+

5 مواقف مضحكة وقت المذاكرة والامتحانات 

حصلت بالفعل 
مع 

كوبتك عسولة 








​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> تعليقك كوبتك عسولة



*تصدقى من أول ما شفتها وانا ببص لها وبضحك 
لذيذة بجد الصورة دى 
مش لاقية لها تعليق مناسب غير انى بضحك بس
ههههههه*








*ايه القطة الغريبة دى !!
انا لو منه أنشنها فى بقها المفتوح ده 
وأجيب جووووووون 
هههههههه*​





*القطة دى شكلها سكرااااانه 
اهه القطة دى بقى بتاعت النكتة 
الى بعد ماتخلص اللى بتعمله ده 
تقوله ايه هى كان ناو ولا هاو
هههههههه
بس شكلها جميل بصراحة *





asmicheal قال:


> 5 مواقف مضحكة وقت المذاكرة والامتحانات
> 
> حصلت بالفعل
> مع
> ...



*لا لا مش فاكرة اى مواقف مضحكة فى الايام السودة دى 
ههههههه
الواحد بيحاول يبقى جد الكام يوم دول 
بس لو أفتكرتك حاجة هأبقى أكتبها*​


----------



## asmicheal (25 يونيو 2010)

كوبتك عسولة 

اتعلمتى اية 




+من ماما هابى 


+  من الحياة 


 +  من الاصدقاء 


+  من الامتحانات 


+  من المنتدى


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> كوبتك عسولة
> 
> اتعلمتى اية
> 
> ...



*كل حاجة أتعلمتها من ماما حتى 
الطبييييييييييخ :ura1:
هههههههههه​*



asmicheal قال:


> +  من الحياة



*الحياة حلوة بس للى يفهمها :ura1:
هههههه
يعنى أتعلمت أنها مش دايما ضحك وهزار 
وحاجات كتييير كده :t7:*​


asmicheal قال:


> +  من الاصدقاء



*أتعلمت منهم ولا بلاش :nunu0000:
هههههه
*​


asmicheal قال:


> +  من الامتحانات



*مممم..
أتعلمت أن القوى فى الأقوووووى منه :smile02*​​


asmicheal قال:


> +  من المنتدى



*أتعلمت أحذف وأطرد وأبعت أنذارات :gy0000:
هههههههه*​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (27 يونيو 2010)

اختيار موفق يا اسميشـــــال يا قمر
مرمورة من المشرفين العسلات فى المنتدى وروحهم مرحة جدا ,ربنا يحميها

+دول شوية اسئلة بقى على الماشى واكيد ليا عوووودة
احنا ورانا حاجة 

*

1-هل انت تفعل ما تقوله هنا بالمنتدى ؟ 


2-اعتذار تريد ان تقدمه لمن؟ 


3-ماهو تقييمك لهذا المنتدى بصراحه ؟

4-اي الدول تتمنى ان تزورها ؟

5-حكمة تؤمن بها جدا؟

6-ماهو اجمل اسم لولد واجمل اسم لبنت من وجهة نظرك؟ 

7-مارأيك في صاحب الموضوع بصراحه:ura1: ؟

8-ماذا تفعل لوربحت مليون دولار؟

9-كنت في برنامج من سيربح المليون وعايز
تتصل بصديق تختار مين من المنتدي تتصل بية؟


10-لو طلعت رحلة تاخد معاك مين من المنتدي؟

11_يومك بتحبى تقضية ازاى ؟

12_اية الاخبار العاطفية معاكى احم :t25:؟

13_مرتبطة هههههههههه ؟
 

*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 يونيو 2010)

*ايه ده ايه ده :act31:
أنتى فاكرة نفسك فى كرسى الاعتراف ولا ايه يابت :nunu0000:
أيامك بيضه يا بت يانيرو
ههههههه
لالا يا اسميشيال متفقناش على كده :t7:*​


----------



## asmicheal (27 يونيو 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *ايه ده ايه ده :act31:*
> 
> *أنتى فاكرة نفسك فى كرسى الاعتراف ولا ايه يابت :nunu0000:*
> *أيامك بيضه يا بت يانيرو*
> ...


 








حد يلاقى كوبتك عسولة قدامة 

وما يسالش :66:

انتى افضالك على الكل يا مرمر :ura1:

والكل بقى عاوز يوجب معاكى امورتى :budo:


بس طبعا نيرو 

كوبتك عسولة 

ليها كل الحق الا تجيب على اى اسئلة منى اولا ومن الجميع 




يالا بقى مستنينك كوبتك عسولة


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 يونيو 2010)

*ممممم...
ده أنا بتثبت تقريبا كده :smil6:
هههههههه
ماشى يا أسمشيال عشان خاطرك
انتى بس هجاوب على البت نيرو :t25:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 يونيو 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> اختيار موفق يا اسميشـــــال يا قمر
> مرمورة من المشرفين العسلات فى المنتدى وروحهم مرحة جدا ,ربنا يحميها
> 
> +دول شوية اسئلة بقى على الماشى واكيد ليا عوووودة
> احنا ورانا حاجة



*ميرسى ياقمر لذوقك اللى مغرقنى ده 
مش كنتى قضيتها كده يابت بدال الاسئلة دى :act31:
هههههه
لا أبدااااا مورناش حاجة :nunu0000:*​


nerooo_jesus قال:


> 1-
> هل انت تفعل ما تقوله هنا بالمنتدى ؟



*اه أنا هو أنا:vava:*​


nerooo_jesus قال:


> 2-اعتذار تريد ان تقدمه لمن؟



*
لحد كده نزلى أسئلة كتيررر 
وبعتذر له مقدما عن اللى هيتعمل فيه 
واخدة بالك يا..
مش أنتى طبعا يانيرو ياحبيبتى :gy0000:
هههههه​*



nerooo_jesus قال:


> 3-ماهو تقييمك لهذا المنتدى بصراحه ؟


 
*ممتااااز مع مخدة الشرف :smile02*​



nerooo_jesus قال:


> 4-اي الدول تتمنى ان تزورها ؟



*نفسى أزور أميركا وفرنسا :t25:​*


nerooo_jesus قال:


> 5-حكمة تؤمن بها جدا؟



*عجبتنى حكمة أوووى بتقول ..
الصداقة كالمظلة..كلما اشتد المطر كلما ازدادت الحاجة لها *​


nerooo_jesus قال:


> 6-ماهو اجمل اسم لولد واجمل اسم لبنت من وجهة نظرك؟


*ولد ديفيييييد عاجبنى جدا وده هيكون أسم أبنى :ura1:
ههههههه
بنت بقى كل شوية بسمع جديد بسمع ممكن قول سوجاته 
ده أخر أسم سمعته وعجبنى *​



nerooo_jesus قال:


> 7-مارأيك في صاحب الموضوع بصراحه:ura1: ؟


*شخصية لذيذة جداااا وأفكارها دايما جديدة ومبتكرة *​



nerooo_jesus قال:


> 8-ماذا تفعل لوربحت مليون دولار؟


*هتجينى ساكتة قلبية ومش هلحق أتهنى بيهم 
أهمدى :smile02*​



nerooo_jesus قال:


> 9-كنت في برنامج من سيربح المليون وعايز
> تتصل بصديق تختار مين من المنتدي تتصل بية؟


*مممم...
هتصل بيكى يانيرو 
وهقولك حسب الله ونعم الوووكيل 
شكلك بصيتى لى فى المسابقة :gy0000:
ههههههه*​ 


nerooo_jesus قال:


> لو طلعت رحلة تاخد معاك مين من المنتدي؟




*هاخد المنتدى كلووووه 
ماهى رحلة بقى :ura1:
هههههه*​



nerooo_jesus قال:


> 11_يومك بتحبى تقضية ازاى ؟





*بحب أقضيه على المنتدى وأخرج ​*​


nerooo_jesus قال:


> 12_اية الاخبار العاطفية معاكى احم :t25:؟
> 13_مرتبطة هههههههههه ؟





*هههههههه
بدور على أبن الحلال يا أوختى والنبى*​


----------

